# Topic: Natural ivf cycle (ie. no drugs) Part 3



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New Home Girls, Good luck  

  

pam xx


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls
sorry I have been a little absent - just trying to keep up to date (and book a holiday which I am so useless at - Mrs Indecisive!)

Lou - I am so sorry it was a neg - sending you a big hug and hoping that a month off and a review with Geeta will make all the difference to your next tx

Lee - Best of luck with your EC on wednesday - and I completely agree with Debs - get that water down your neck pronto.    It's really important.I am so glad that you mentioned about your dress - it is georgous - and wow re your weight loss - that's v impressive.

Debs - your body is messing you about a bit isnt it? I hope you get some answers from Geeta on that - are you taking your temps / pee stick testing to see if it is your luteal phase that is erratic? I will see what I can find on luteal phases for you- info wise. 

Emma - well done  - you're joining us properly! Wishing you every luck and hoping that you get the tx u want 

I have AF pains today - but not due to Thursday/ Friday/ Sat - who knows? Am pretty sure it hasnt worked and am off to see a thyroid specialist this month who I hope can help balance any other little outstanding probs I have (it affects your ability to hold onto an embie) - Hope I get some answers

If I have missed anyone - sorry girls xx
Sending you all a hug and a wave xxxx
Lots of love
Amanda x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Woohoooooooooo GP going to do bloods.... thats saved some money at least!!

Mands thanks hun, but I think it was just one of those things...... I either did fall on the abandoned Natural cycle or else my hormones dipped for some reason and just started AF. Hopefully my next one will be 'normal' and it will be full steam ahead for next full IVF  

Hunni stay   its not completely over till the fat lady sings eh!

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lee 

sweetie I just wanted to wish you luck with today and I hope it all pans out ok!! give em hell sweetie     

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Lee - good luck with EC today honey.     I'm so impressed with your weight loss. Amazing lady!

Amanda - hang in there honey.     Don't let that old cloud of negativity beat you. The thyroid specialist sounds really interesting though. 

Debs - yay for saved money!! New shoes  Sorry couldn't resist. It's all moving at last. 

Me, I'm still sniffy. Poo! I hate colds (erm, who doesn't?) But weirdly calm about the BFN. Looking forward to my appt with Geeta next week. I'm going to start temping with a BBT again as soon as my period is over. Think it will give me another layer of info. Also gets me up in a morning! I work from home, so am often found in PJs at lunchtime. 

Have a good day ladies. BTW any of you fancy meeting up for a herbal tea or something stronger anytime?

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

lou

A meet sounds fab idea to me   am always up for a good ol   over a glass of wine  

hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Great! we could just do our own meet. i.e. girls off this thread. But I also have a London Girls group and we have get togethers quite regular. A few of them are interested in my tx with Geeta. What do you prefer?

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

i dont mind hunni, but dont fancy a huge group........ kinda get lost in those


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh, we not big group. I hate those too. Sonetimes there's just 3 - 4 of us! Maybe we meet first though if you prefer.

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Where would you want to meet?? and so far only looks like us two


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

anywhere central if you like. I'm east london, but can get pretty much anywhere.


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi all,

Lee's husband here! She wanted to let you all know that egg collection was successful and we have 11 eggs sitting in a petri dish. Nervous waiting now to see how many fertilse.


Iain


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwww thats fantastic news hun, Glad it all got sorted and I hope to god she gave them hell!!!!!!!!!!!!

       for your eggs to grow into embies

Thanks Iain


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Well done on EC Lee and Iain !! Sending those follies some growing and dividing vibes.    

Lou
x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi guys

Iain and Lee - fab news - that's some collection! Best of luck in them all converting to healthy embies   
Hi Debs and Lou - u two having your own little chat today    count me in for a meet. City preferably for me -cos I am a lazy cow!    but can make west end too. xx
Lou - I promise I am not feeling negative, probably a bit more realistic, but really not too worried - I am so desperate for a sunny holiday, I think I will get that out of the way first then start stressing about the next step    Hope ur well and happy 
Debs - great news that u r starting again    
Holly - how you doing sweetie? I hope you are ok 
Memphis- wherever you are - I hope u r ok 
Hi Emma   - I wish i could find a wavey thing on this! to wave hello
To all the ladies I have missed off, sorry but sending everyone love and hugs
Amanda xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Mands,

Hope you didn't think I was lecturing. We all have our down days. I mean I know I don't think any of my  tx will ever work, so who am I to talk!

City would be fine for me too. I'm not free on Tues and Thurs eves as I go to uni until 9pm. 

Would be really nice to put a face to the names.

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Well seeing as I live out in the burbs   can we make it central?? sorry to be a pain...... orrrrrrrrrrr the The Groucho Grill at Westferry??

Right I am of for some food  

mands you could have joined us in our little chat   but ya was wayyy to busy working eh!

Lee babe I hope your feeling a bit more comfy today, I know how tough it is ( they got 15 outta me last time   )

right fooooooooooooood


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Yeah, I got 7 embryos.

Have to phone tomorrow for ET time on Saturday, and then on Saturday I have to phone at 8.45am to find out if there is a possibility of leaving them to blastocysts.

Have just spoken to fertility nurse about blastocyst transferral, she didn't really want ot advise one way or the other.

Just another thing to think about - blastocyst or embryo transferral?

Lee

xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Lee - That's fantastic!

        

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lee babe that is fantastic news sweetie.............


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls

Lou - no honey - didnt think u were lecturing at all - no worries, honestly.
Debs, you're right - I was working - bah humbug! Am at work today too - so might only get a chance to pop in quickly again later
just wanted to say hi and WELL DONE LEE AND IAIN - great number of embies- wishing you the best of luck     

The old witch arrived for me today -   but never mind - onto the next one!
love and luck to all
Amanda xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Amanda - so sorry it didn't work out.  

Lou
x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Girls, can I join you?  I actually posted a question a few weeks ago when I had a poor response for the IVF treatment I was having at the ARGC and was interested in the natural cycle IVF.

Lee - That's great news on the embies, well done.  Best of luck for the ET.

Amanda - So sorry for you love, I know exactly how you feel, I just got my BFN on Wednesday this week and am feeling dreadful, so my heart goes out to you honestly.   

I had a feeling on Tuesday that it hadn't worked as all my signs suddenly dissapeared, so I thought that I would do something positive to try and help me to handle the dissapointment once it came (it didn't!) and I booked an appointment with Create Health for the 16th march. 

So I know some of you ladies are also using this clinic, I wondered if you had any recommendations for me for anything that I should do beforehand or how long I am likely to have to wait before starting treatment.

Michelle
x x x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Michelle,

I'm so sorry you got a BFN  . I think best way to get over the pain is to start planning next tx phase. So, although I'm sad you got your BFN, I'm happy to welcome you back to the thread.

I've not had IVF at Create yet so I'm probably not best person to advise you on that. I got the impression from Geeta that as soon as I was ready, she'd be able to start with tx. You may find yourself seeing her at the Harley St clinic or at St George's House. It's not as far out as I expexted. Took 10 mins on overground train from Waterloo. I had my IUI there in the evenings. 

Debs, Mands and I were talking about meeting up somewhere for a coffee/herbal tea/maybe something stronger soon. Would you fancy joining us?

Lou
x


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Just spoken to embyologist, all 7 embryos are doing well, I have four excellent embryos, 2 very good, and 1 that is lagging behind a tiny bit. Embryologist has recommended going to blastocyst, so transferral will now be on monday at some point.

I did tell the embryologist that I was worried about losing them, and not having 2 embies to put bacb, but he said that my embryos are looking very very good, and that they have never not had blastocysts to put back when they have let the embryos go to blastocysts.

So everything crossed.

Leexx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lee thats fab news hunni, I hope they continue to grow for you    


Michelle so sorry to hear your news.... 

Love 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Lee - want to wish you good luck for tomorrow. Such good news.

Lou
x


----------



## emmajordan (Jan 8, 2006)

Lee
That is really really great news - particularly after what you have been through. The blasts are deffo the best option they increase your chances significantly. WOW - well done.  
LOVE
emma


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi all,

Saw two of my little blastocysts today! One was absolutely perfect and the other just a little bit behind but good quality. The other 5 are still at morula stage. They will call me tomorrow if any of them can be frozen. I had to disappoint my mum who dreamed that they would look like little tadpoles with blue and pink hats on (too much cheese if you ask me). 

The lucky two have been inserted and I'm going to rest a lot for the next few days. I've got loads of DVDs and magazines to read!

The procedure was a bit bizarre as the letter from LFC said to make sure the bladder would be half full, but the Nurse actually wanted full bladders, so there were three of us walking round the waiting room chugging down water. Am resting now 

Anyway, I now have a 9 day?!   wait. Apparently I can have my blood test next wednesday.

I have my fingers crossed. Good luck everyone!

Lee


----------



## Jigsaw (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi to you all, 

Lee I have been following your progress with interest over the past few days.  And very interested that you have had Blastocyst transferred today.

I today have had EC (a fantastic 16) with the talk of either using Blastocyst or Assisted Hatching.  My concern is that after past treatments, even though I have had lots of eggs only two really good ones are ever  able to be put back, with none over to freeze.  If this scenario happens again I don't want my only two good embryos to go further and possibly get lost.  I am sure that the endocrinologist knows what they are doing and I just have to trust that they are doing absolutely everyting in the power to help me get my baby.

I will know tomorrow hopefully what is happening, so ET will be either Thur or Sat.  

Thanks lee for the post it has shed some light on a very dark area.

Best wishes to you on your 2WW I will be joining you soon.

Jen


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry, had a few days off the board, needed a break. But feeling a little better now.

Lee - great news on the quality of the embies sounds like this could be a great cycle for you, I have everything crossed for you.  Sending you lots of    .  Don't stress on the 2ww, I know it's hard and keep drinking the pineapple juice, the ARGC girls swear that it helps the embies implant better.  And let's face it, anything is worth a try.  

Jen - wow 16, that's great, good luck for lot's of dividing healthy embies.     Where are you having your treatment? I am sure that they know what they are doing, so try and relax and also drink the pineapple Juice.  

Debs, Mands, Lou - Thanks for your messages girls, I know that you know how it feels so it means a lot. I think you are right planning the next stage is probably the bext way to pick yourself up.  I am slightly worried that I might still be here doing this when I'm 60!    I would love to meet up with you all for a drink, of the soft kind of course,   but I live in Birmingham, so my only opportunity is if I am down having treatment, or if I have some work down there.  I have my first appointment on the 16th March, but I guess once I start treatment I will have to come down a couple of times for a scan etc.  So I will let you know when I am around and see if you are available to meet up.  

Hope you are all doing ok and hanging in there.  

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Well Girls I am fairly free until the end of the month and am then off on my hols...

if its in town any night is ok, but would prefer not a school night as I am in work fairly early, it knocks me out for the week   sooooooo

I have Thursday 16th or Friday 18th free, failing that Friday 24th and Sat 25th or maybe we could do a sunday brunch thing??in which case it can be any sunday  

Lee Wishing you lots of love and    for your 2WW, I reckon your onto a winner with them there perfect Blasts!!

Jen Good luck to you sweetie     I think I missed where yr havign tx too?

Mands, Lou and Holly I hope your all doing ok??

Hugs
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jigsaw (Nov 30, 2004)

Further news on the wonderful 16.  It appears that 16 turned into 15 (1 egg not good enough), out of these I had a call yesterday morning informing me that 13 of the 15 were fertilised and I would get a call on Thursday morning to inform me if transfer on Day 3 with AH or Day 5 Blasto.  

I still have my concerns but after talking to one of the wonderful nurses (oh I am at the London Womens Clinic in Harley Street, linked with The Cromwell Hospital in Earls Court).  She allayed my fears and said that actually assess continuously and will allow to go 5 days if there are 5 or more good ones on the way.  This really did help.  I do sometimes have to reminded them that when the control is taken away i.e. between EC and ET it is a hard time for us as we can't blame ourselves if anything goes wrong it is totally out of hands.  

I am sure that unless the nurses and other staff have actually really experienced this process they don't really know what is going on in our minds.  

Thanks for your kinds words.  I am now waiting for the call in the morning giving me the latest news and when they need me for the ET.  I do suppose as I have not heard anything today, no news is good news.

Again and as always best wishes and many many positive thoughts to all.

Jen


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi all,

Look's like we need bumping back to the first page. 

I've got just 5 mins to spare before rushing out the house. 

jen - sending you some for your embies.    

Debs - I'm up for Fridays, Saturdays or Sundays. I go to uni till 9pm on Thurs, so prob bit late for you girls.

Lee - Good luck with the dreaded 2ww. Hang in there.    

Michelle - We'll soooooo get there before we're 60, girl! We'll beat this numbers game, I tell you. Hope to get to meet you one day.

Me, I had my review today. Was a bit funny. She said she would be happy for me to do another 2 IUIs. Which is weird, as I'd gone in for the review, missed this cycle because they'd told me on the phone she didn't want me to do another IUI. Anyway, we discessed the ins and outs of whether to do natural IVF and how to coincide this with the NHS funding for 2 tx cycles. She said that natural IVF would work better if it was done before any regular stimulated tx. I know that could just be the sales pitch, but kind of makes sense. So, I need to decide whether to pay for natural IVF now, do more IUIs or wait until after I've done the free standard IVF.

Last but not least, she gave me a prescription for more HCG to support my lining during this cycle I'm on now, which is the DIY method.

Lots of love,

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok how about we do the 19th March.. Lunch??

Lou sorry to hear about your confusion hunni... I would have cleared it with her, but then I am a pain in the butt till I know exactly whats going on  

Hope your doing ok Lee    

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Finding the 2ww very hard, lots of crying yesterday and feeling very down. I don't feel any different, which is making me think that it hasn't worked. DH is taking me out for lunch today, so hopefully that will take my mind off it for an hour. If I am this upset now, I don't know what I'll be like on wednesday.

Best of luck to everyone elsexx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Lee - I'm sorry you feeling down, honey. It's only natural you worried. We're all rooting for you, hoping and crossing fingers and toes this is the  one for you. Sounds like DH is looking after you well. We're here for you. 

Debs - 19th sounds good to me.

I'm feeling a bit let down today. I'm thinking I should complain about yesterday's review. I only booked the appointment because thy told me they didn't want me to do IUI again and they wanted to see me. I thought they had found something new that I don't know about. I wouldn't have gone if I'd only been told to do IUI again. Also, had I wanted to do another IUI straight away, I've missed this cycle. What do you think? Am I being unreasonable?

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

No lou, I dont think your being unreasonable, Try speaking to Lizzie first and tell her your concerns and go from there sweetie   good luck

Ok the 19th..... where and what time do you think??

Lee babe, It is only natural to be upset and worried babe, stay     though

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Lee - Good luck for Wednesday, I know it's soooo hard but try not to stress, looking out for signs is a nightmare because you will obsess about every little twinge or lack of them, but it seems that everyone has different ones.  And lot's of girls have no signs at all, so don't worry too much.     

Jen - Great little crop you had there, hope that you had more good news on their progress, when is ET?

Lou - No you are not being unreasonable, this whole process is so hard and I don't think the clinics (any of them) appreciate how much knowledge we accumulate as we go through this, so the reviews can sometimes seem really frustrating, as often they tell us what we have already worked out for ourselves.  I mean we are not thick, just having trouble conceiving, but they do have a knack for stating the bl**dy obvious sometimes. mmmm bit of a rant there sorry.   However, on the more constructive side, I would call them back and ask the question "Why have they changed their mind over doing IUI again?  And what is the down side to doing a natural IVF cycle and then back to IUI or vice versa.  I sometimes find it useful to write down all my questions before I go or call and then go through them all, otherwise I get side-tracked and forget.  Hope you get some answers.  

Hi to Debs, Amanda, Holly and anyone else I've missed, sorry.

Wish I could meet you all for lunch, but it's a bit too far, but I might have some meetings in our City office in the next few weeks, so I will let you know if I am around and maybe we can meet for a drink.

My appointment is on Thursday this week and I am feeling quite nervous, I am not sure why but this is the 3rd clinic and I suppose I am worried that they might say give up, don't bother you haven't got a chance. I hope not.

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Michelle,

All I can say to you is that Geeta is very honest and wont mess you about!! she has always told me that they will give people one cycle if they feel they really want to do it, but she wont go on and on if she feels there isnt much hope! I so hope they can sort something out for you, I dont know your history so cant comment to much!

Lee babe keep       we are all rooting for you on here 

I hope everyone one els is doing ok?

Lou have you called them yet? how did you get on?

Hugs
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

I have been feeling very down over the last few days, and now feeling resolved that this cycle is not going to work for me. I have been looking into options of other clinics, but have decided to stay with create for one more go, as Geeta is so lovely.

Hope everyone else is well.

leexx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lee

wanted to wish you lots of       thoughts for today and       

we are praying for you hun!!

Love
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Well, good news and bad news.

It's positive but a low level of 44, so have to retest on Friday, they would have expected to see a level of 95, but it depends when implantation occured.

Leexx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhh Lee that sounds fab, there have been loads of ladies around lately who had low levels hunni and yours is higher than some of theirs!!!!!!! particularly Alisonkate (friend of mine whose level was really low)

be     thats fanatstic news hunni!!!

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh Lee! That's great news.     

I've heard of low levels turning round too. Sending you those doubling vibes.

Lou
x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Lee,

I just send you an IM, but then read this and just wanted to say hurray.    A postive is a positive, good luck for those levels doubling.   

Love

Michelle
x x x


----------



## emmajordan (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations to you Lee.     

Obviously a late implantation. I know people that have gone on to term with levels of 12 so don't fret !

I am in the same awful waiting position as you. I got a BFP last week. I actually got a negative on the day of testing I only got a positive on day 41 !

No symptoms at all just no AF. Had the HCG's and they are doubling - however I also have the delight of bleeding to get me really shi**ed up. The HCG started low but was 2800 on Monday so they do jump up very quickly.

Don't start panicing that you won't have symptoms - you'll just feel like AF is about to come - slight cramps and maybe sore boobies. The sickness (usually) does not start until 6 weeks.Some people feel really well throughout the whole pregnancy so you may never have symptoms.

I've got a scan on Friday but it may be too early to show anything.

Best of luck to you - there is definitely something in the water at the moment so fingers and toes crossed for you

lots of love

Emma


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Oooo Emma, congratulations to you too! Can you remind me what tx you ended up doing? Sorry, mind like a seive.

Chelly - good luck for your consultation on the 16th.

I've booked in to see the Barts consultant privately next Monday. My end of April appointment wasn't going to be with the consultant and I figured it was a good idea to see her at least once in 12 months. So, I'm all systems go to try and get myself onto IVF at Barts.

Lou
x


----------



## emmajordan (Jan 8, 2006)

What treatment did I have ?

Just hormone support (progesterone) acupuncture and nutrition. Was about to have my appointment with Create next week for the IVF. It was my first month of taking the progesterone - my consultant thought that as I had a short luteal phase I should try and stop AF coming for a few days ( a week) by taking the progesterone and see if I get a BFP. We were going to try it for 4 months but I got BFP first time round. 

I know cyclogest (progesterone) does have the unfortunate habit of getting chemical pregnancies but then not viable clincial pregnancies so until I have had a scan at the right time (it may still be too early on Friday) then I won't know.

Its driving me totally insane I am up and down     one minute and     the next. So really am being a bit of a basket case.

It so hard wanting something so much and not knowing if I am going to keep it or lose it. As they say you can't be a little bit pregnant you either are or your not !

I'm really greatful to my consultant becuase quite a lot of doctors in the UK don't believe in luteal phase defect and they say that the reason that ovualtion to AF is short is because your eggs are no good. His theory is that if you have a short luteal phase your egg may be floating around and have not implanted properly or it has implanted but not fully and AF just comes and washes it away. If you have a longer luteal phase - i.e. you stop AF coming you have more time for the egg to implant anyway.

Its more of an American theory so I am greatful to him and I hope to god it stays sticky but I have to manage my expectations because of the bleeding. Which I have had even before I got my BFP. It is brown though.

Clearly it could have been a total co-incidence and it may have just been my time and I know some people would say that I was more relaxed because i had this "magic" pill - but I so nearly didn't take it I didn't believe in it - my acupuncurist told me not to take it as it would interfear with my acupuncture etc and I was as obsessed as usual reading my millions of "how to improve your fertilty" etc and on the boards all the time going     so I certainly was not relaxed.

Anyway I am now pro-progesterone and this is my story to far. Sticky vibes greatfully accepted

love

Emma


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Emma - sending you heaps of sticky vibes! Thanks for letting us know your tx secrets! I must say, I think your consultant's theories make sense to me. 

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lee 

I wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrows test     

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Just dropped in to see how you girls are doing .... and I see Emma's fab news.  A million congratulations to you    

Interesting re: the progesterone. This is a theory that is gaining momentum. I know that they have started to monitor progesterone at the ARGC much more closely. I had several blood tests to monitor mine this cycle throughout the 2WW as they now believe it has a bearing on implantation. I too have a short luteal phase - which I have to say has been ignored by everyone, but interestingly when they did all the tests this time round at the ARGC I was found to have very low progesterone levels. Good luck with your scan on Friday - I hope you get to see that little reassuring flicker.

And great news too from Lee - a positive is a positive    . I know the others have been giving you reassuring stories of much lower positives that have resulted in healthy happy babies. Everyone is different and implantation happens at different times for everyone. Good luck with your test tomorrow - I hope you get lovely rising levels.

Lou - good to see you have made a decision. It always feels better somehow once you've made a decision. It's the waiting around in limbo that does your head in. Very best of luck with your appointment with the consultant - and hopefully we'll be seeing your good news posted on here soon.

Chelly - good luck for your appointment with Create next Thurs.

Hi Fidget .... hope your doing OK hun. If I remember rightly you are planning another cycle soon? Am I right - or have I lost the plot here  

Love to all,

Holly


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lee

good luck for today       

Hi Holly good to see you hunni you havent lost the plot we are planning on starting in April/May  

Emma well done hunni and good luck for today also    

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone,

well as many of you are now aware I got a low positive on Wednesday. HCG blood level of 44. Had to go today for another test, just had the result, and it has increased to 80. Now have to wait till monday to get a better idea of how things are progressing.

I am feeling a bit more optimistic, but still worrying.

Does anyone know what could cause HCG levels to rise like this, other than a pregnancy?

Leexx


----------



## emmajordan (Jan 8, 2006)

Nothing could make them raise other than pregnancy. They are just looking for them to double about every 2 -3 days to ensure the pregnancy is viable. I have just been through this myself. The thing is that we know we are pregnant before most people do so its harder just to wait and be sure it establishes nicely.

Its good that your levels have doubled that means the pregnancy is establishing.

I have just had all that over the past few weeks and although I still have NO symptoms I just saw a little heartbeat on the scan today .

I think we all worry more because of what we have been through. Just think about how much you'll be worrying in 17 years time when he/she goes out for a Saterday night !!

You are pregnant          
ems


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just a quick post before the weekend.

Lee - It sounds good, levels are rising and that's what counts.  What a long weekend it will seem now though, no point in telling you to not stress and relax I suppose.    But I will anyway.    Good luck darling, I think you are going to be fine, but here's a few sticky vibes to help you along.     

Emma - Congratulations     That's great news.

Hi Holly, how's things with you?

Debs - If you are cycling in April, then we might bump into each other, as I am planning to cycle in April with Create Health too.  I had my appointment yesterday and you girls are right, Geeta is lovely and gave me lots of time  to ask loads of questions and she answererd all of them.  My DP was really impressed, it's the first time we have had an appointment with so much information and without feeling rushed.  Very good first impression.  Anyway it would be great to meet up.

Lou - Great news about your cycle at Barts.  Fingers crossed that this is the one.  

I have a question for you all,  I am starting acupuncture tomorrow and already and taking loads of supplements.  I have read lots on how accupunture helps during assisted cycles.  But does it help on natural cycles too?  I know it sounds like a really dumb question  Sorry but I just wondered.  Also, as an acupunture first timer, I have to ask..... will it hurt?    Ha, you would have thought I wouldn't be bothered by needles anymore wouldn't you!  

Have a great weekend everyone.

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls

I go awol for a bit - and look what happens - 2 BFP's!!!!!!!!!!! Wonderful news and huge congratulations to Lee and Emma - I am so happy for you both. xxxxx
It's so nice to read some very good news.


Debs and Lou - sorry I didnt reply re lunch -I cant make the 19th but if you meet again, I hope to come along

Lou - did u phone the clinic and get a clearer answer?

Chelly - accupuncture is literally a little prick - u can feel it for a couple of seconds particularly if the muscle flinches, but after that its completely pain free. it will def help on a natural cycle - and the more u can get in before the better, it helps to regulate your cycle, blood flow to the ovaries and uterus, and to the lining when needed. it helps balance your bodies energies and blood flow -  I hope it does the trick for you when u cycle in april

Emma- I think your consultant sounds great- you are so right about the luteal phase, so few consultants even ask about it - no questions about how long it is or anything. Its terrible that we should have to make them aware and then push about it.  

Holly - your little girl (Rebecca?) looks gorgeous. You must be v proud.  What's your next plan of action? I hope you are ok by the way

Debs- are u tx'ing  in april - best of luck with that - has your cycle behaved itself a bit more this month - a bit more regular? 

The me, me, me bit now.........Sorry I have been so absent - I am not sure I am going to continue on the natural tx -  I really want to but am not sure I am being given enough info by Create, in regard to my dh's antisperm antibodies- so we want to go and see a urologist before we find out if IUI is still an option or we can only do ICSI (sorry if I have mentioned this before?!?) The whole weight of it, combined with giving up work shortly has been taking it's emotional toll. We are booked on a holiday for next month though  - so def no treatment for two months of any kind for us.

Sending you all a huge hug and lots of love 
Amanda xxxxxx


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Next update:

Had third blood test today and HCG levels have risen to 169.

Am having scan on Friday when they hope to see the gestational sack, I have got everything crossed.

Leexx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Debs - I think I might have got mixed up about our meeting up. Was it supposed to be yesterday? Can we reschedule? 

Chelly - I was a real cynic about acupuncture, but it really helps. I think there is a lot of science to back up it's positive effect on fertility tx. I usually have short cycles and when I go to acu I go back to a regular 28 day cycle. Good to go to a therapist that specialises in IF issues. Good luck!

Amanda - A holiday sounds just the ticket. I would try and contact Geeta again if you unsure of anything. But a second opinion can't hurt to reassure you're doing the right thing.

Lee - I'm so glad to hear your numbers have gone up. Crossing everything for you too! 

     

Holly - good to hear from you.

I had my consultation with the DR from Barts today. I feel sooooooomuch better. She's putting me straight onto a stimmed IUI cycle from next week so they get an idea how I'll react to stimms. If that fails I go straight onto IVF at Barts. She says I may not have a lining problem but more a follicular problem in that I O before my eggies are ready. Anyway, I know this means I'm going into the un-natural route of treatment, but you know I'm a natural girl at heart.

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Lou,

I totally got mixed up to   having one of those months   Will have to be in April now, as I am on holiday soon    and am running out of time to do everything as per usual  

Lee hunni 

 well done hunni and good luck for Friday!!    

Right signing off for now to go do some work.........

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls 

sorry to gatecrash your thread.   but lately i've been wondering bout natural ivf-icsi and wondered if anyone knew the stats or what clinics do it. our IF problem is male factor and my cycles are regular so assumed i may be a good candidate for natural but with only 1 follicle a month do you often end up with nothing fertilising?

and do you have to go for as many scans and things as in a medicated ivf cycle?   sorry dont know much in fact didnt even know it existed till read it of ff.  

looking forward to chatting

Lucy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi again 

just went thru this thread to see if i could find out bit more info and can see that many of you girls ahve lots of eggs. now im extra confused   how do they get all those without drugs. do you have to be the kind of person who produces more than one egg a month to do natrual ivf? and if you do how do you find out you produce lots?


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Lucy,

welcome on board. I've not done IVF of any flavour yet and was doing background research and IUI with Create/St George's House. I'll leave the ins and outs of the IVF to the girls that have done that to fill you in. 

Some have done light stimmed tx cycles as opposed to fully natural or the fully stimmed IVF. This ups the odds I believe.

good luck!

Lou
x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Lucy,

I have just found out about the natural cycle too, also from the FF site, so I just had an appointment with Create Health in london and am going to try a semi natural cycle in April. (Although they do also a fully natural cycle too, but the semi-natural cycle is recommended for poor responders like me.)  This means that there will be no stimulation of the ovaries in the first few days of the cycle and my body should, alledgedly naturally select the best egg, then on day 6-7 of the cycle they may then recommend a small amount of stimulating drugs in order to ensure that the egg matures enough for EC.  Yes it does mean that you will only get 1 0r 2 eggs at most, (I assume that the others on this list who have had more must have had a stimulated cycle, I was also a bit confused by that  )  Anyway, I think the whole idea is to stay away from drugs as much as possible, which means that the treatment is much cheaper and also could potentially be done every month as you are not putting your body through as much.

We decided to give it a go because I had a stimulated cycle and still only got one follicle, which in most clinics means that they don't recommend you go ahead with IVF, so we spent a lot of money and still didn't get to IVF.  This way we thought we would at least get to the IVF stage.  

Not actually having been through a semi-natural cycle yet means that I have probably got some of this wrong, but I was given some information from Create which explains a lot about all the treatments they offer, so you could always give them a call and ask them to send you the literature.  

I am not sure if there are other clinics that do natural cycle, but if you find one I would also be interested to know because we live in Birmingham and the travelling to London is getting a bit boring now.  

But, whatever you decide, good luck and welcome to the thread.

Cheers

Michelle


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Just had phone call form clinic, early pregnancy scan has been moved to next friday. Apparently cons now thinks that it will be too early to see anything this friday.

Leexx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all

thanks debs for directing me here and thanks girls for your replies its been really helpful. not making any decisions yet but its really useful to know the options. still hoping for bfp from fet. 

good luck to all of you

Lucy


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lucy 

your welcome sweetie.........

to answer some questions (sorry if repeating things) I think most of the girls have done IUI at create tbh... I did one cycle of natural IVF and sadly it was abandoned my Follie didnt grow fast enough....... I will be doing my second fully stimulated IVF cycle hopefully the end of April so will also again have lots of eggs..

I believe it is possible to get 2 egs on a NIVF but usually on one, You can have a lightly stimmed cycle to if you like... ohh there are lots of options hunni and I wish you luck in your journey   

I hope all the other girls are doing ok??

Love n hugs
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

Debs - cycle time has come around quickly. I know it must seem like ages to you. But look's like we might be cycling together if my current IUI cycle fails.

Lucy - Although, most of us are doing some form of meds, so maybe not that natural. Good luck with your tx. I echo what everyone else has said. There are lots of options open. Which makes a change from the one size fits all of a lot of IF tx offered.

Lee - sorry you didn't get to see your bean this week. But it means there will be a something more to see by next Friday. Hang in there!

Michelle - you cycling in April too. So, there'll be a few of us cycling together.

I'm on drugs! I finally managed to bust through Barts' admin wall and started stimming today for my first medicated IUI cycle. I'm not too hopeful, as I think it sounds like I would benefit from completely overriding my ovulation by downregging. But hey, we'll see how things pan out. Got my scan next Friday. Oh, and Geeta called me and said she didn't know I'd paid so much and refunded me 
£150. So, that's a bonus.

Have a great weekend ladies.

Lou
x


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Welcome Lucy. Looks like the others have given you a very good overview of Natural Cycle IVF. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Michelle - good to see that you are already planning a cycle. It will certainly be less stressful than your last cycle and maybe just the right approach for you. Not long till April. Hope it all goes well for you.

Lee - I know it must be very disappointing to have your scan cancelled - but to be honest it may well have been a huge let down and caused you more stress in the end. Really there is nothing much to see until the very earliest 6 weeks, and even then I know there are many girls who do not see anything conclusive till much later - particularly with a slow starter. I'm sure the extra weeks wait is torture - but it will be worth it in the end.

Debs - not long till the end of April. Hope you are well.

Lou -     On Drugs     Hope this IUI is the one and you don't need the IVF - but at the very least it will provide you with more info. Well done for getting through the Barts Admin wall - and very well done for getting your refund. Have you thought about what you might spend it on  

Have a good weekend ladies,

Holly


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Holly - well, I have long long lists of stuff I need. But I fear it will go to stave off bankruptcy! Hopefully going to be able to get my shopping dreams fulfilled by June. 

Have a lovely weekend too!

Lou
x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls

Emma and Lee - I hope everything is going well with your +ve's.

Lou - best of luck with this cycle - I hope the stimms do just the job for you. I still have a frostie at Barts -and see one of the counsellors there - she saves my sanity - but i am sure I seriously impair hers!!!!

Debs - I hope u have a fab holiday - I am a week behind u - off on the 9th. Can not wait!

Lucy - welcome -I think we talk on one of the mf threads.

Chelly - when r u going for your natural cycle? 

Holly- how are you? I have accidentally flicked over the page - so can't read your post properly - what is your next course of action?

Hello to anyone I have missed - and very  sorry about that! I still havent phoned Geeta or made an appointment with a urologist - must pull my finger out

best wishes and love to you all
Amanda xx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Lee - God, that must be so frustrating when you are all built up to have the scan and then it's delayed, but as the others have said you should see much more this Friday.  Hang in there.  

Lou - Now getting money back from a fertility clinic must be a first.    Well done on the drugs, is this the first stimulated cycle you have done?  Good luck with drinking all that water and don't forget to up the protein too.     

Holly - Thanks for the good luck wishes, I am nervous about going again so soon,  but I don't feel I have the time left to mess around deciding anymore and Geeta was of the same opinion so I am just going to get on with it and at least I will know I tried everything. After this we may consider doner eggs, but I am still so undecided about that, I seem to change my mind every day on the pros and cons.  Hopefuly it won't come to that.  How about you what are you doing?

Mands - I am starting in April hopefully, as soon as AF arrives.    You are very patient to wait for your appointment, I think maybe the ARGC takes it out of you.  That's how I felt, but then I don't have the time to wait, so had to give myself a kick up the   to do something quickly.  But now I am going again I feel good about it all, but then that's half my problem I am an eternal optimist and even this month, if I am honest, I am wondering if I might get a natural pg.   Even though it hasn't happened for years, but I am like this every month, I live in hope.  

Lucy - Hey, good luck with the FET darling, I didn't realise you were mid cycle, hopefully this is the one and you won't need the natural cycle IVF.  I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who plans the next step, before finishing the current one, it's good to have a backup plan isn't it?  But loads of positive vibes for you, hoping this is your time.        when do you test?

Debs - Cycling in April too?  That's great there will be a few of us it seems.  

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone.

I have a couple of questions for any of you who might know. I think my cycle will start around the 3rd April, which means that the EC might coincide with Easter, will that mean that I may have to delay it until next month, as I have loads of travel planned for work in May and so it would mean a 2 month delay.   I wonder if you know what holidays St Georges take?  Also, Are any of you lucky enough to get your GP to pay for the drugs?  And if so, how did you go about it?  I spoke with my GP last week about it, but she said I have to speak with the head of the Practice and I would have to tell him exactly what drugs I would need and how much etc.  Will CH be able to tell me that up front?

Cheers
Michelle
x x x


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi there

I am a bit no-no about stims as  naturally conceived twins 14 yrs ago & also have a family history of blood clots which makes fertility drugs a bit of a dodgy area for moi:-(

Hence, natural cycle IVF interests me & I keep seeing you mention the name 'Geeta', can someone tell me where she is located? i.e which clinic?

Would anyone explain to me exactly how natural IVF is done? I know how duh! that sounds. LOL

TIA,
Peaches xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Peaches,

Geeta is the consultant at St.Geroges house clinic in Raynes park nr Wimbledon and the Create Health clinic in London. if you google either you will find them.

its exactly the same as any IVF cycle ACCEPT they try to take your naturally selected egg, its not always easy and doesnt always get as far as EC, as I know to my disadvantage, but its worth a go if your scared of being stimulated. they do use drugs to stop you naturally ovulating but thats about it, and can also give you gentle stims to 'help' Geeta actually caters every cycle to that particular person, I feel personally anyway!

Hey Lou, well done hunni on your refund, hey girls its not that uncommon I got money back to from my abandoned cycle    I hope your ok sweetie??

Chelley

Yes Hun I am hoping to be cycling April/May am going for my pre scan on the 11th of April so should know more then   As far as i know hunni, LFC ONLY closes over xmas, so should be ok over easter hunni, there are usually notices around at St Georges if there are any issues, plus bare in mind they can play around with yr dates if need be, lets hope they dont need to eh!!   

Lucy, I hope your doing ok hunni?    

Lee sweetie, I wont be here for when you have scan so all my best wishes and prayers are with you hunni       I look forward to seeing great news when I return.. (all depends on if they have a comp in the hotel I can get my sticky paws on    )

Mands hun I hope your doing ok ??

Ohhh Lou I hope this IUI is the ONE babe    but would be great to be cycling with you if not   you know what i mean  

sorry Chelley re your drugs, if ya GP will do them well done you!!! my practice (not GP ) refused to do so as once they write the script they become liable for you should anything go wrong!!!!! Geeta should be able to give you a copy of your script to ask your practice, I got my script about 4/5 weeks in advance, but your supposed to pay for your cycle before u get the script so go careful there!!

Hope I havent missed any of you lovelies??

I am starting to get demob happy and cant be bothered to do any work   but have an horrendous pile of it to do before Thursday  

love n hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

You need to make sure that copy the right BB code, copy the one for FF and then paste it all into your profile and save.

Hope that helps? If not try posting your query in technical support as thats where you should get some more experienced help  

Debs
xx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Debs - Thanks for the info darling, hopefully everything is ok for me to cycle in April.

Hope you have a fantastic holiday, I am quite jealous actually, we haven't been away for ages.  You will come back all relaxed and ready for a great cycle.  

Love

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Chelley 

My Pleasure sweetie.......... I love your AVATAR, penguins are sooooooooo sweet    i just love em 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Debs,

I love penguins too, my DP adopted one for me at Colchester Zoo and we have been to see him, he's great.  I think they are so funny, they just cheer me up.

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

Thanks for your welcomes. 

Chelley, unfortunately I am no longer mid tx.   it was abandoned cos i didnt ovulate.   im gonna try again next month, but i have to admit it has made me mnnistrust by body,   i feel like its unrelaible and let me down,     so am gonna give it a last chance next month on a natrual cycle and if the same happens ill go back to drugs. Good luck with your natural IVf hope yours body wil be a bit more relaibale for you. 

good luck to you all with your tx and take care 

Lucy


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Lucy - I'm sorry your cycle was abandoned. What a downer. I didn't realise you had to O if you were doing FET. I hope you have more luck next time.  

Debs - I hope you're going to have a super super holiday. Just what you need for a tx. In fact I think it should be written into the tx protocol!

Lee - how you doing?

Peaches - welcome on board. I see Debs has filled you in. Good luck with your tx.

Michelle - so many of us starting tx at same time. Fingers crossed your GP comes up with the drugs. I don't think mine would.

Holly - how you doing?

Re my refund: I still haven't been sent my money yet! They sent me a credit note last week and I called them to say I wanted a refund in cash. We'll see. Maybe I'll give them another nudge today. Stimming going well. Not felt any different. But I think the doses for IUI are so low anyway.

Have a good day, girls.

Lou
x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Lucy - I'm so sorry it didn't happen this month darling. Have you tried taking Agnus Cactus (sp?) you probably have, I take it to try and regulate my cycles and it seems to work, but who knows, maybe it would have calmed down on its own.  I am already rattling with all these supplements so I guess you are the same.  Are you doing non-medicated FET?  As I haven't had that, does that mean that they have to wait for you to ovulate naturally before doing the transfer?  How frustrating just waiting, but not to worry, when it all happens then that means that your body will be ready and that will be the right month.  Good luck for next month and this means that you will also be joining us all in cycling in April/May.  

Lou - Good luck with the stimming and the drinking 2 litres of water a day.  Did they tell you also to drink a litre of milk a day too?    That's what the ARGC recommend and I really struggled with that for a few days and then I seemed to get used to it.    Well, apart from having to pee about 20 times a day.   When is IUI scheduled for? 

Hi Peaches, welcome on board.  I know Debs has filled you in, but just wanted to add that Geeta is very nice and approachable and although I haven't had a cycle there yet I feel confident that they know what they are doing.  Today my GP called me to say she has had a letter from Geeta asking for a copy of my records.   The ARGC still haven't contacted my GP to let them know of any treatment and still haven't contacted me for a follow up after my BFN and still haven't even sent a copy of my records even though I sent the signed consent form over 2 weeks ago.   So a very different approach altogether. 

Hi Mands, Holly and Debs, hope you are all ok.  Sorry if I forgot anyone.

Love
Michelle


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Just remembered that I think this is your last day at work Debs, so just wanted to say have a great time.

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

michelle- I havent tried agnus cactus. im only taking zita west vit supliments and dha. i was eating brazil nuts and pineapple juice but stopped that now and will wait till start tx again. as far as we thought there was never a problem with me, ours was always male factor. i used to ovulate every month without fail, so who knows what is going on! i am doing a non-medicated fet. they wait till you ovulate then then they do transfer a few days later depending on how old the embies are. 

have you started your tx yet? did you find out what theyll do at easter? i saw that you have moved to georges from the argc, is that to do a natural cycle? at one point i was thinking bout moving to argc cos of their stats, but it sounds like theyre soo busy there and that puts me off a bit, how did you find them?

Lou- hi, just to answer your question, i think you need to ovulate cos it prompts your body to produce the right hormones to support the pregannacy. 

good luck with all the tx, hopefully ill be starting again soon so tranfer will be few weeks into april if all goes to plan. it will be great to have some friends on the dreaded 2ww. 

Lucy


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Lucy,

The ARGC are good, but it is really hectic and I found it all a bit much to be honest, not that I would never say never again, but I would have to think very hard about going again with them.  It's a very harsh regime with blood tests daily, sometimes twice daily and very little feedback from the consultants.  I am sure that they know what they are doing but honestly if you decide to use them then be prepared, it seems really chaotic and lots of people told me that even though it looks disorganised, it isn't. I was told the wrong dose of drugs to take one evening and I have heard of lots of people also being told the wrong dose to take, .  You really have to double check everything they tell you, as the nurses are very busy and have to call every single patient every day to tell them their daily dose, so mistakes can happen.  I think that having said that, knowing what I know now and how their process works I could handle it better second time around, but I just don't know if I want to.  Also, it's very, very expensive, it cost us approx £5,000 for drugs, blood tests and IUI this time.    I think an average cycle for IVF is £7,000 to £10,000.

Holly also used the ARGC so she can give her opinion too, which may differ from mine, you know how it is, sometime people have a very different experience of the same clinic.

I haven't started my tx yet, still waiting for AF to arrive and I have called St Georges today to see what days they are closed over Easter and they will call me back this afternoon to let me know.

Love

Michelle
x x x


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Lucy - re: the ARGC - I am a huge fan. They monitor you very closely and they leave no stone unturned in terms of tests and possible treatments. However, I have to agree with everything Chelley says. It's not an easy ride by any means!! I have had 3 unsuccessful cycles there - but still feel that I got the best chance. Having said that I have looked around. I did a Natural Cycle at Create/St Georges in Nov, although it was converted to IUI,  and I have looked into the possibility of going to UCH where the stats are comparable to the ARGC, but it seems like it's less frantic.

Chelley - hope you get to start your treatment when you want. It's so frustrating all these other things like Easter that impact on your treatment. I am still betwixt and between. I have a follow up at the ARGC this weekend. Not sure it's going to be very enlightening to be honest. I think I need to start getting my head around the fact that IVF may never work again for us and start to look at what else I might do.

Lou - I hope you are doing ok with your stimmed IUI cycle.

Peaches - welcome to the thread. I hope you get some answers here.

Debs - I guess you are lying on a beach somewhere by now .........

Have a good weekend girls,

Holly


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope you all having a great weekend.

Holly - I looked at UCH too. I will bear it in mind if I have to do privately funded IVF cycles. DP went pale when I told him how much cycles cost at the ARGC. But they do seem very good at what they do. Hope your follow up goes well.

Michelle - Hope you get good news about Easter tx. It's so frustrating balancing your cycle needs and holidays and weekends. 

Debs - hope you having lovely holiday...

I had to have my IUI basting today. I went in for a day 9 scan yesterday. I had 1 x 19mm follie and lining was only 5.9mm. I was a little disappointed to not have a different result from unmedicated and I knew I wouldn't last until Monday. They don't delay O on IUI they only offer that for IVF. I surged today and the clinic isn't open on Sunday, so day 10 basting it was. I'm now on the progesterone supps. It's a shame my out of synch timing thing will only be looked at with IVF, but hey. What can you do? 

Off out to a party tonight. have a good weekend.

Lou
x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Looks like we are all too busy to post in the last few days, hope you are all ok and that someone can help me with a quick question, as I am getting a bit worked up.

AF came on Sunday, called St Georges yesterday and they said that they weren't sure if I should start something on day 2 or not, but they would call me back.  They still haven't called back and now I am on day 3.  Every time I call them I just get the bloody answerphone and I have left 3 messages so far, but still no call back.

I thought with a semi-natural cycle that I just have to have a scan on day 4-5 and then again on day 8-9 and they might give me some drugs to help me along if necessary.  But day 4 is tomorrow and surely they need to book me in for that.  Has anyone else an idea of what the procedure is and should I have started any treatment yesterday?  

Also, do you know if Geeta recommends no exercise during treatment, as I went to the gym last night to work off some of the stress and think I will be going again tonight if this carries on.  

Actually, maybe I should try calling the other create health clinic as well and see if they are more help.

Lou - Good luck on the 2ww.  Hope you are having a stressfree time and taking it easy.

love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## emmajordan (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi guys,

Had my scan today and I am 9 and a bit weeks and you can see a little baby in there. 
All looks well. I have stopped taking the progesterone and may allow myself to stop worrying for a day or two.

Love

Emma


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Lou - Hope your 2WW isn't dragging. It does seem a bit daft that they won't look into your lining issue during IUI - as surely that could be your only issue. Seems a shame to put you through IVF if it is unnecessary. But you may not have to do that in any case ..... this may be the one  

Emma - I was delighted to read the news of your scan. What a result. I hope that you have a very uneventful pregnancy and start to enjoy it.

Michelle - I hope you got things sorted out yesterday. I must say when I did the Natural Cycle at Create I was very surprised that they didn't scan me till day 9. It is such a huge change from the ARGC where they have daily contact with you - it can be difficult to wean yourself off!

Take care all,

Holly


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone, had my second scan today.

Saw a 5mm embryo and a heartbeat, am on a high at the moment. Have to go back in 2 weeks for another check to make sure everything is progressing as it should.

Leexx


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls

Emma and Lee - so lovely to read your posts - I am so pleased for you and your dh's - the scans must be thrilling. Good luck over the coming months x

Lou - sorry to hear your basting was out of sync, that was one of the things I have found most frustrating about create -the timing of basting. I never naturally ovulate before day 14 - yet I was basted on day 10 and 11- too soon for my liking. I just didnt feel my egg had reached it's natural levels of maturity(although, what the hell do I know really - I'm not a doctor, so I am just being paranoid!   )  I hope though, that yours works out to be perfect timing, and that you have some good news for us at the end of your 2ww. Hope u r managing to relax and stay positive xx

Holly - how are u? what did u think of UCH - someone else mentioned them yesterday and the urologist my dh went to see this week recommended them. I'm still leaning towards argc for my next attempt but fear the £££ and the bedlam!

Chelley - have they called you back yet? Have u started stimming - I hope so. Definitely call both clinics and speak with Lizzie at St Georges if u cant speak with Geeta, and the prof maybe at create if Geeta is not free.

Debs - I hope ur having a lovely holiday

Hi Lucy - I know its not great timing for your fet - but I think we all anovulate once a year. I hope this months goes to plan. will be catching up with you on the male factor thread later 

Welcome to peaches 

we saw a specialist yest who said it is still poss for us to try IUI with dh's antisperm antibodies as long as the progressive motility is there after cleaning, but he has also suggested steroids for dh during next IUI. not sure if we want to do the drug route for him, so may just go down the icsi route again (great! more drugs for me (heavy sarcasm here!))

Anyway - off on holiday soon, so no tx for at least 3 weeks. But now I am officially unemployed for a year, I am hoping to find it all a lot easier, when we decide to 'go again'

best wishes and love to all
Amanda xx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Mands said:


> hi girls
> 
> we saw a specialist yest who said it is still poss for us to try IUI with dh's antisperm antibodies as long as the progressive motility is there after cleaning, but he has also suggested steroids for dh during next IUI. not sure if we want to do the drug route for him, so may just go down the icsi route again (great! more drugs for me (heavy sarcasm here!))
> 
> ...


Amanda (I seem to be following you around !)
I know exactly what you mean. Dh and I discussed DE for ICSI and he was all for it. I suggested to him a couple of nights ago, that maybe we should consider DIUI and have several goes, a lot cheaper and less invasive etc etc. Well you should have seen his face ! He went all pale and jaw was on the floor ! So, its OK for us women to take all the drugs and use the donor etc etc, but if a man has to ..... that is another story


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!!!!!!!

Glad to read your all doing ok................. 

I have my pre scan tomorrow, ohhh its getting close to starting again!! 

I hope your all doing ok??

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

where are you all ??

Well had my scan... all good to go yippee.... drug list faxed off monies paid and just got to wait for the old bag AF to show up!!!

Hope your all well

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Forgot to say........ got a reduction in the bill too because it was our 2nd IVF!!!!


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Debs- Have a good break then?  All ready to go?  You sound like it.  Good luck.

Bit of a moaning session coming up, but need to get it out of my system, sorry.

Thanks for all the advice on the scans etc.  I think that the receptionist was slightly confused at St Georges when I called.  Anyway, I have had a weird few days of ups and downs.  They called me back late Tuesday last week and told me I needed to go for a Inhibin B blood test, but that I could have it locally if I could find somewhere, but I needed to have it on day 1-4.  Wednesday was day 3, so lot's of notice then.  I called the Priory in Birmingham, where I had treatment last year and they said they could do it for me but they recommend to do it day 4-6.  As day 4 fit both recommendations I had it done then.    Don't you think it's annoying how they all recommend something different?  This test is supposed to be an indication of my ovarian reserve, so how will I know if it correct?  Would it have been more accurate on day 6?  

So, then I had to go on Friday (day 6) I had a scan to check my ovarian reserve and Geeta said that there was only one follicle, which initially I thought was ok as I only needed one, but apparently I am more stupid than I realised and there are suposed to be quite a few follicles every month and then the body will the best one from them to grow to maturity.  

So, I was really dissapointed and thought this was the end for any chance of having a child without donor eggs etc.  But I made the decision to carry on with this cycle and see what happens, so that I can be sure.  Geeta thought this was the best idea so that I could get some closure. Geeta told me that if the follicle grew to 12mm by Tuesday (day 10) then we could carry on with this cycle and see what happens.

I cried a lot that night, but then decided to get my act together and plan the next step, maybe cycling in Spain with donor eggs etc.  I even sent an email for an appointment at a clinic in Spain, although I still haven't had a reply.  

I went for another scan yesterday and now there are 3 follicles, ok, one is only small, but one is almost at 12mm the other at 10mm.  So I thought this was great, as it reached the size she said and there is another one too.  But she still didn't seem very hopeful and said she wanted to see it at 14mm, well if she'd said that I could have wished harder couldn't I?  

So, now I am taking Gonal F from this evening (75ml dosage) to encourage those follicles to grow and cetritide to stop me from ovulating.  But I still think this is all a bit weird, because as far as I can see there are twice as many follicle without the stimulating drugs as when I used them at the ARGC last cycle and only had one follicle.  So maybe the drugs are not helping me at all.  

The worst thing really is that I know that this cycle will now not give closure for me because I will need to do another cycle to see what my ovaries produce after a few more months of not taking any drugs. Maybe they are not quite appreciated the lengths I will go to to grasp at those damn straws.  

Ok, so now I have to wait for Saturday for the next scan and if that goes ok we will be on for egg collection on Tuesday.  Does anyone know how many days they normally leave it until ET?  I know I am rushing ahead a bit, but I have a meeting at work next Friday which I will really struggle to get out of.  Do they do the ETs in the mornings or afternoons? 

Sorry for the massive post.  Hope everyone else is ok,

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh I was there yesterday too!!!!!!! what time where you in hunni?

natural cycle is so hit and miss hunni....... When i did mine....... a girl who ov's every month and generally only have AF's that are a day or 3 out..... had nothing going on by day 17  I had a follie but it was so small it was all a no go, so it was abandoned.......... which is why we are doing the full thing again this time.

just stay calm and breathe deeply hun  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Debs,

I just realised that you said that you went in yesterday for your scan?  I was there too, maybe we saw each other?  I was wearing jeans and a brown teeshirt and had a cream jacket on, sat with DP who looked like he just wanted to go to sleep, which he did actually.  

There was a massive wait, we waited an hour in the morning (9.45am - 10.45) for a blood test with the Prof, who couldn't get the needle in my arm and I almost fainted with the pain.    
Then hung around for 3 hours (went to see Ice Age2, it was great) and then came back in the afternoon (2.30pm - 4pm) and waited an hour and a half for the scan.  Finally got home at 8pm last night, what a nightmare, good job DP was with me, so we could share the driving, it was such a long day.

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhh was your DH in a pinstripe suit?? not sure cos I got there at 4pm for my scan and had to wait for an hour and half too they were running so late, but when Mirrel called I was already stuck in traffic on the A3 so was no point in going back................


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

No, he was in ripped jeans, looking much more casual, but then he had been up since 6am.  But good to hear that someone elses partner looked like they wanted to fall asleep too.    But I think I know who you are talking about because a few of us spoke about how long we had been waiting and the guy with the pin stripe suit and his wife had come from cardiff and they arrived about 3:30 I think.  Maybe we had just gone in when you arrived.  

I have another question, sorry Debs.

So, the fact that I only had one follie doesn't mean that next cycle I won't have any?  I thought it was an indication that my ovarian reserve was low and therefore I wasn't likely to get any more?  This is all so confusing.  Oh, God I really wish I had paid attention in Biology now.  

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Not at all hunni.......... everyone sometimes has months when they dont OV, now whether thats down to not having an egg in that follie or just something else it happens....... it doesnt mean it will never happen for you ever again hunni!!!!!!

the best way to check you OR is with the inhibinB and perhaps an antral follie count!!
although having said that..... when Getta last looked at my follies cos my FSH was 10 she only counted 6 on one side and 7 on the other..... yesterday I had 10 on one side   and 6 on the other.... so it can fluctuate I reckon!!!!!!! BUT I am no Doctor so go with what you know eh.... and if your still unsure ask questions!!!!!!!!!

yes that poor couple looked bored to tears and I went in before them bless em........ was really weird cos I havent seen Geeta since my abandoned in Jan/feb and she kissed me on both cheeks and asked how I was and seemed pleased to see me    and was a real shame Lizzie wasnt there (on hols again LOL )


We will all get together at some point!!!!!

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Debs, that makes me feel a little better actually.  I still think that the odds are against us, but that was true from the start, but miracles do happen and we just need to pray for ours.

Sounds like Geeta was happy to see a friendly face, as one lady was starting to get pretty angry in the waiting room when we were there and so I imagine that they had a few complaints yesterday.  

I hope we all do manage to get together, it would be great to meet everyone and have a good old gossip, it's just not possible for anyone else to even comprehend what we go through unless they have been there.  It's good to share all the funny stories with each other too, which are mostly way too embarrasing to tell anyone else.  

Hope that old AF doesn't mess you around this cycle.

Love

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwww Bless, I dont see much point in getting angry, its just a waste of energy, and its not like your stuck in some horrible NHS waiting room with a load of PG women is it!!! I have had to wait for hours before now for the NHS reg to tell you, you have wasted 3 hours cos there is nothing they can do!!!!!!! and at least you do see your consultant when you go to St Georges not just the nurse or some total stranger  

We will have to try and arrange something properly in town perhaps as its easier for everyone to get to??

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all

Havent been around much lately. Was waiting for af so could start natural fet again. it arrived today, at last. it was a week late, normally im bang on time.

Michelle, I'm so sorry things arent going smoothly for you. your poor thing, i really feel for you. what a worry. just wanted to say that my follicle last month was growing so so slow they abandoned, said i would never ovulate. but they told me its normal that will happen sometimes and there is no reason why it would necasarily happen twice. 

take care and good luck on sat. hope it goes well

Lucy


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Again,

Taking advantage of the fact that you girls are on line today.  

Debs - I know what you mean about wasting energy getting angry, I think me and my DP were so tired from setting off at 6:30am that we were just glad to be sat down.  But we had read every single thing in the waiting room cover to cover, by the time we got in, so I must remember to take some reading material with us next time.  

Hi Lucy - thanks for the encouragement, does that mean you only had one follicle too?  I am still confused as to why Geeta thinks this is a bad cycle, as this is a better result than we had with a stimulated cycle with the ARGC.  So being an eternal optimist I think I'm doing ok, but I guess it's all about how quickly they develop, I have been to the gym again tonight to try and spur them into action.  Are you cycling again now then Lucy, maybe we will meet up.

Emma and Lee - Congratulations, it must be so fantastic to see the scan.  Excellent news to see people finally getting past the first post.  Heres wishing you a stressfree next 7 months. Loads of hugs for you both.  

Hope everyone else is doing ok, Holly, Mands, Lou and Peaches, hope I didn't forget anyone.

Better go eat some more protein and drink some more milk.  

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi michelle, 

i had only one dominant follicle, (but even that was small) even if there was more than one they only follow the biggest cos thats the one that matters. when they were looking around on the sacn i think there may have been some little ones but they didnt care bout those. mind you they may not have been follicles but looked like a few smaller black holes. i dont know for sure bu i think that at the beginning of a cycle there is usually a number of follicles then one grows and grows into the main one that ovulates. did geeta mean that at the beginning of your cycle there was only one little one which is now growing and not lots of little ones. 

at the end of the day you only need one to grow so in a way having one big one is prob better than having a number of smaller ones which dont grow.


Lucy


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Lucy,

Yes, I think I only had one follicle that she could see and that was day 6, so I think that my ovarian reserve probably is very low.  Anyway, as an optimist I also think I only need one, so let's hope it's a good one.  I am having accupunture today, my 3rd session and hopefully that spurs the little devil on for Saturday.

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Blimey ladies we had slipped to page 3  

I hope you are all ok??

Well my small amount of drugs arrived this morning..... have put them with the rest and now waiting for AF which is due Saturday!!! Bet she is late as she always is when you want her  

Anyway Girls I hope you are all ok??

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I'm sorry I disappeared! 

How's everyone doing?

Debs - Fantastic you're starting tx again. So excited for you, honey. Come on AF. Typical she never comes when you need her.

Michelle - how's the acu going? And how you doing? Where are you in your tx lovely?

Lucy - you too? Sorry for repeating myself. Just been a long time since we all caught up.

Lee - how are you and bean doing?

As for me. Well I got another BFN which I'd expected. Great news is that I seem to have managed to navigate the admin assault course at barts and have got myself signed up to start tx straight away. So I've got some power point infor session next Weds with DP. He'll hate that. And then I get my protocol. Not sure if it will be long or short yet. Hurray!

Tell me all your news natural and not so natural girls.

Lou
x


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I  had my 9wk scan today, and the baby is developing well - in fact it has caught up, as last week the size was a week behind due to late implantation and it is now only 2 days behind - go baby blossom.

Saw two arms and two legs - pheww!

Also saw the umbilical cord and the baby moving.

Leexx

Good luck to everyone else out there I am routing for you all.

I won't be at St George's for a while now, but will be back for a 4d scan hopefully towards the end.


----------



## janeykins (Apr 17, 2006)

good evening, can you tell me where all the info is on natural ivf, i'm new to this as just trying to read up about stuff, cheers and good luck to everyone


----------



## happytoddy (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

I too am newish.  Like the last lady I'm after some advice on natural ivf cycle and how it works.

I had a few attempts 2 years ago with IUI and this failed.  I then went for a full IVF cycle and this too failed with 2 blastocysts.  I actually managed to get 7 blastos in total.  5 went on to be frozen.  We therefore went again and had a further 2 blastos put back on a natural cycle.  Fortunately this worked for us and my son is 23 months.  The other 3 eggs weren't any good, so I've basically got to start from scratch.  I'm wondering whether my body works naturally on drug free attempt.  My daughter is 4 and she was conceived naturally.

Can anybody shed any light for me.  I've got a follow-on appointment on 8th May at Holly House and would be nice to have as much info as possible, before I see the consultants for their views.

Many thanks


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Ahhhh monkey nuts. I just lost my post....  I hate it when that happens.      

Hello everyone,

Lou - So sorry on your BFN darling, you must be gutted.    I am really impressed that you are moving on so quickly though and getting on with things and great news that you have got an appointment so quickly at Barts.      For that love.  do you really have to sit through a presentation there?  Maybe I missunderstood as I have been at the slides all day and evening preparing a preso for tomorrow.   Oh yes and the acupuncture is going ok, but it bl**dy hurts.    Noone told me that.    Maybe I am just a real wimp.  

Lee - How fantastic, it's sooooo exciting, I am really happy for you.  You might not get in to St Georges for a while but don't forget to keep  us updated here will you.  

Debs - Hope that AF arrives on time and doesn't mess you around.  Isn't strange how used to seeing those drugs in the fridge we get.  When they arn't there I can suddenly remember where I used to put the butter.  

Happytoday and janeykins - welcome on the thread to both of you, sorry none of us seem to have been on to answer your questions.  I am not sure I am the best person, as this is my first natural cycle, but I will do my best, so here goes....... (Feel free to correct me everyone.)

On a completely natural cycle they don't give you any stimulating drugs  at all, the idea is for your body to select the best follicle and then do egg collection on that follicle and if you are lucky they get the egg and fertilise it and then if you are even luckier it divides and they transfer it back to you and you get pregnant.  The advantage of this is that it is much less intrusive and much easier on the body as you are not taking all the drugs.  People who might want to do this are people who are adverse to the drugs on ethical or medical grounds. Or someone who just doesn't want to take the drugs. You can do the treatment potentiall every month and it is much cheaper than a stimulated cycle.

I decided to go for a natural cycle as I don't respond well to the drugs and last stimulated cycle I only had 1 follicle anyway, so decided to try natural.  However I am not having completely natural I am having a part stimulated cycle where they only give a small amount of drugs from day 10 in order to strengthen the egg and encourage it to grow in the last few days.

Hope that helps, I might have missed something as I lost my post again.

Have to go now as my DP has made my dinner and he is calling me.  Will post my news in a bit.

love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Back after dinner, which was only light as I have to go to bed soon as I have a long day tomorrow.

My news is that I went for my scan on Saturday and I had 4 follies, but 3 were only about 7mm and the main one was 14mm so Geeta scheduled me in for EC on Tuesday, yesterday.

I had EC yesterday and they got an egg. hurray and they were so lovely to me, as I was late due to a really bad accident on the A40, they closed the road for almost 2 hours and we couldn't go anywhere.  It was so stressful I am surprised that they managed to find anything at all when I eventually arrived. 

I called them today and the egg has fertilised    so now I am scheduled to have ET tomorrow at 1pm.  But I have a meeting in Coventry which I can't get out of so I am going to the meeting, which they have moved forward by half an hour for me and will give my pitch and get out of there by about 10:45 'ish and then my DP will drive like a lunatic to get us down there for 1pm.  I know, it's bad, but I really can't get out of it, I did try honest.

Anyway, I still have to wait and call the embryologist in the morning and make sure that it has divided.  God I am so nervous about that call, because if it's bad news I then have to go straight into this meeting and give this presentation and act normal.  God give me strength to get through tomorrow. 

Oh yes and on the accupuncture front, it hurts like hell, does that mean that it's doing me good?  I had a special pre-ovulation session for the blood flow and that looked good on the scan, so I am now a believer and I will definitely keep it up.  Geeta also told me that I was ok to have a session on Saturday after ET.  That's if I get that far.

Wow, I am really scared now, I'll bet I don't sleep tonight.

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

janeykins and happytoday welcome. i think chelley has done a good job of explianing natural ivf. given i havent done it, i wont try to add anymore. in fact now i think about it somehow i have managed to become an imposter on this thread. 

chelley, fantastic im sooo pleased for you. i will be willing your little embie to divide. it sounds like your having a stressful time what with accidents and work. it sounds a bit like my experience of ivf i have to say, somehow it always manages to turn into such a stress. i really hope everything goes well tommorow. do let us know how you get on. sending you lots of            . 

i am having my day 10 scan tommorow really hoping i wil have a follicle this time. when i went for my baseline this month, the nurse said i had a cyst so must have ovulated last month after all but very late as my cycle was 32 days. so they abandoned too early. how frustrating. a wasted month for nothing. i was relieved to know i did ovulate though i have to admit. was a bit worried ivf had made me infertile   .

hi to everyone else hope your all ok. 

take care Lucy


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello Girls.........

Hi Janeykins and happytoday........ 

Chelly my love......... what a stressful and busy cycle!! woohoo at you managing to get more than one follie growing and get an eggie to boot you go girl    stay    of course it will have divided        

Lou Hunni So sorry sweetie for your BFN    Its good you have picked yoursefl and got straight back on again.... gives you something to think about , although I always worry that come the end I will collapse in a heap for nto taking time   but thats just me worrying over everything  . So good luck and try not to nod of during the slides       

Lucy,

Your not an imposter and can stay honestly    Hope this cycle goes better for you hunni     

Lee thats fab news hunni, keep growing likkle bean!!! I bet you are still in shock over it all really especially after all the mess with EC eh!!! I hope you got an apology for all that palaver hunni   please keep us posted of your progress sweeetie 

Well My Af is due tomorrow..... so get yr dancing shoes ready please............

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Debs - My AF dancing started early for you and by now she should be well under way or else.  
Thanks for all the positive wishes darling.  I have everything crossed for you to that this will be your time.

Lucy - sorry didn't log on but as you will see from my post my cycle isn't getting any less stressful, but I am making a conscious effort from today.  I so hope everything went OK yesterday for your scan.  Let us know how things went.  You are definitely not an impostor, please stay.  

Hi to everyone else, sorry to be so me me me, but I have to write it down or I won't believe it.

Yesterday morning I had to have this meeting in Coventry, and so I prepared all my slides and my DP, came to the same office as me to work from there so he could drive me there and back. (Sounds strange I know, but he contracts to the company I work for so he can work from their offices too, which is handy.) 

We arrived early so that we could make the call to the lab before we had to work, we called the lab at about 8:45 and waited to be put through and finally got through to the embryologist and then he asked if we could call back in 5 minutes.  My God, I thought I would faint.  So we had to go into the office,  I sneaked off after 15 minutes or so to make the call again.  He told us the embryo had divided and we had 4 cells.  Hurray, I couldn't believe it, even on our best IVF previously we only had 2 cells at the same stage.  I walked past my DP and left him a message telling him the news and I could hear him on the phone asking the person to repeat what they had been saying.     He was gobsmacked too.

Anyway, the people in my meeting just wouldn't let me leave, they kept asking more and more questions, even though I literally had my laptop packed away and was stood at the door waiting to open it to get out.  So we didn't leave until 11:25 and we had to be their at 1pm.  I am sure that we will end up on Police Camera Action one of these days.  Anyway, don't ask how but we made it.  

The ET was great, they showed us a picture of the embryo first on the screen and we could see the cells and then they did the transfer and DP could actually see them placing it into the Uterus.  Then they gave us a scan picture of the implanted embryo, how cool is that? I was so impressed we never had such good service before, it was lovely and it will make the visualisation exercises much easier as now I can really picture in my mind the embryo.

Then on the journey home poor DP had to stop and download some files that had been sent to him and then have a conference call for over an hour and pretend he was in the office.  I don't know, the things we do in this journey is mad, but work is the thing that pays for all this so it's kind of catch 22 isn't it?

Since I arrived home though I have been relaxing and I am going to take things easy this weekend, as I have more meetings next week and have to go to germany for a few days too. I am having acupuncture this afternoon so hopefully that helps the relaxation.

I have to tell you, I am so excited and I am really trying hard not to build my hopes up, but the embryologist told us that the embie was really good quality and had very little fragmentation and so I can't help thinking that this is our best chance yet.  Oh please please grow inside me.

Hope you are all OK and are a bit less manic than me.

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

ooooh chelley, 

im so excited for you i really really hope you get your bfp. implant little embie implant. am sending you lots of          and     and will be     and will hope you dont get    and think this spot is supposed to help   and finally lots of  . 

my scan went well i had one follicle at 16mm. last time it didnt get aboe  13 mm so i was   and just so relieved. the said to check for lh on sun but checked today and got the surge. so hopefully will et next week. my clinic doesnt open at weekend so im hoping it doeant matter i had the surge today and not tommor. am going for another scan on monday but will have ovulated by then so wont know what will happen. 

hi to everyone else. 

chelley keep us posted on how you 2ww is going

Lucy


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Girls,

well, you are all pretty quiet, where are you all? Hopefully resting up and having a good cycle.

Debs - Has the AF arrived as expected?  Are you now stimming?  Good luck and keep drinking that water.

Luc - great news on the follicle and also the surge.  Are you having a natural FET this cycle? Loads of positive vibes for you that all goes according to plan and that you can have the transfer this month.     I hope that it's all as stressfree as possible.  Do you have to take any drugs at all with FET?  Sorry for stupid question, but I have never got that far.

Lee - How are you feeling?  Still elated after the scan?  Hope you are all relaxed and enjoying the dream.

Lou - Good luck for the presentation tomorrow, hope DH manages to stay awake.   What's the next step, do you have to have another consultation with them?

Hope you are all doing ok, Holly, Amanda, Janekins, Happytoddy and anyone else I have missed.

I am trying to stay calm after last weeks excitement, but I have another big meeting tomorrow, but at least I am presenting first, so my pitch will be out of the way early.  Then I have to fly out to Germany tomorrow night, but I am trying to stay calm about that, Lizzy told me that it should have no effect on the result but that I must try and move around the plane a lot and drink lots of water.  Pretty tough as it's only a really tiny plane, but I will just have to go to the loo a few times.  

I am not feeling so confident anymore, as I haven't got any signs whatsoever, not even the progesterone boobs that I had last time, I feel like it hasn't worked at all.    But I am going to try and just relax and go with the flow and if it doesn't work we will have one more go with my eggs and then move on to doner.  But I really want it to work.  Please please let it work.

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

sorry I have been awol, had nothing to tell really until yesterday........... the ol bag arrived........... not dancing at the moment though, as I got a call from Lizzie to say, they arent sure I will be cycling as Geeta isnt around much in the next couple of weeks........      Hopefully it will be ok as the Prof is there and so is Mr mohammed ( the new guy) But its really thrown me as I never even thought of this as a possibilty  

Sorry its a bit me me me me me.....

I will get back to you all when I know whats going on..........

Stay      chelley babe  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Sorry not been around much atm. I've got exams coming up and I'm so behind with everything it's ridiculous. 

Chelly - chin up lovely. I'm crossing everything for you. Good luck with your presentations. That feels like another world to me now. `i used to travel a bit for work and do stuff like that. Now I'm content with picking houses to do up. But I do sometimes miss it.

Debs - oh honey, I hope you don't have a delay. It's the side to Create that I think needs improving. I hope the clinic gets more resources in the future. It would be great if they had full time staff. I really hope this stays on track.

happytoddy - welcome to the group! I'll leave the explanations of the procedure to the experts. Hope this works out for you.

Lucy - If you're an imposter, so am I! Please stay hon'.

Holly - are you still around? wondered how you doing.

As for me the info session is tomorrow morning. That's when we get the power point presentation and pick up the druuuuuuuuuugs. Excited but worried about doing all of this through my exams. Have any of you ever done long protocol? Did the DR drugs give you side effects that might make studying difficult? Other than that, I'm fine.


Lou
x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Debs - Oh no, that's not fair, I really hope you get to go this month, they do seem to have a few new people, as they have the new nurse Michelle too, who is lovely.  Hopefully the professor can see you instead, I haven't met him, is he normally based out of the Harley street practice? I might have met him over the Easter weekend, as there was a really nice older man there who was writing a book on ultrasound.  Good luck with it, I have my fingers crossed for you, I know how frustrating the waiting can be.  

Lou - I have done a long protocol last year, but as usual, I didn't get a good response,   so they switched me to short protocol.  I found that the dregging drugs were not too bad to be honest, but they did give me horrendous headaches, so I know that they recommend 2-3 litres of water per day whilst you are taking them, so that's a bit tough, but it did help with the headaches.  I think it's one of those drugs which effects people differently to be honest, so it might not effect you at all, or you might feel slightly hormonal and you will almost definitely need more sleep, so just plan that into your schedule.  But it's nothing that you can't handle I am sure. What exams are you taking?  Are you a women on a mission or what?  Like treatment is not stressful enough without taking some exams as well, I'm impressed!!    Good luck with them and with your treatment.   

Love 
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

chelley you have such a busy job. blimey. sending you lots of      . really hope you do get your bfp.

im having my et on saturday, so im really pleased. now just got to worry bout the thaw.

debs oh i hope it works out for you. i hate waiting. clinics can be so frustrating.

Lou, good luck tommorro, im trying to do coursework got loads of deadlines coming up as well as tx. i didnt find the drugs had much affect on me physically, im just an obsessed emotional nutcase. but to be honest im like that with or without the drugs. but i do spend too much time on here and missed my last deadline. determined not to do that this time. so gonna go and get on with studying. 

Take care girls good luck  

Lucy


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone,

everything going to plan at the moment, although had a really nasty bout of food poisoning on sunday night, and nearly ended up in hospital needing iv fluids - what fun. Had first antenatal on monday, somehow makes it all the more real. Having a combinded care meeting next with a cardiologist, anaethetist and obstetrician to discuss how they will get baby blossom out. Have been told that I won't go to full term.

Hope everyone elses cycles are going smoothly!!!

leexx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Michelle - I'm taking law degree exams! I'm always on a mission! Just probably not doing what I'm supposed to be doing. Hahaha! I decided last September that I'd put enough of my life on hold for IF and that I was going to start the degree part time. If I get pg then I'll cross that bridge when it comes. Otherwise, I'll carry on with the degree. I met some lovely people at uni and it's a good distraction. I've heard about the water thing. I've got the trusty Zita West book to refer to and also will be doing fertility acupuncture throughout the cycle, so that should help. Crossing everything for you, honey. How's the 2ww going?

Lucy - what course are you doing? Sounds like you v. busy too. Crossing everything for you, too.

Lee - that's awful that you got ill. Nasty thing food poisoning. You're an incredibly brave woman, Lee. Sounds like you're in good hands. 

Debs - any news from the clinic?

Went to the funny info session at Barts with DP. All went well. I was a bit resistant to the whole group thing. I'm very bad at the school outing type events. But they were really sweet, if a little too general to make it worthwhile. I'm on Puregon for stimms and Synarel for DR. Kick off is May 5th. I'll soon be on drugs, girls. Sometimes I'm surprised this is me doing this tx. Miss 'I don't do anti-biotics'. As Miss Davies said, fasten your seatbelts, it's going to be a bumpy ride.

I'm so glad our thread is back on the 1st page and back from relegation to page 3-4.

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry i kept you all in suspenders   its been a bit manic, I had my first shot last night and will start my stimms as well tonight so its all go for me.............. 

Lou hun sounds like it could be fun   you know we will be here for you!

Lee as Lou just said yr a really brave woman!!!

Luc good luck with yr studying!!

I hope everyone else is ok?

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Good luck tonight Debs 

pam xx


----------



## wishingstar (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi girls, I'm a new comer to this thread. Have been reading some of your chat and hope you don't mind if I join in. 

I am a poor responder to high levels of stimmulating injections. Despite being on the maximum amount of drugs I still only produce 1 or 2 eggs. I've now tried 5 cycles of IVF (3 at Liverpool and 2 at the ARGC). I am now considering natural cycle treatment....I did conceive naturally twice when we started trying for a family but they were both ectopic pregnancies and, hey presto, IVF became my only option. 

I also have a confession...this is my first time visitng any web site! I Know...dinosaur or what! So I haven't understood all the abbreviations that you use.

Can anyone recommend a particular clinic with a good rep in natural cycles? Chelly - was particularly interested in the clinic you used. Hope things are still going well.

Any generally advice anyone can offer would be appreciated eg dieting recommendations for better egg quality....I'm just about to start taking Solgars Whey To Go protein powders. Its worth a go.

Would love to hear from you. 

Ann


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Ann,

Welcome to the natural girls thread and FF! We all started as newbies, so don't feel shy. The main clinic for the natural or low stimm IVF is Create Health and their other clinic St. George's House. The consultant is Geeta Nargund. I think that there may be other clinics, but not sure where they are.

I had IUI with Geeta, but am having standard IVF with the NHS before I move on to private treatment. I've also just got a mega bucket of Whey. I've gone for a professional whey product that doesn't have additives but has double the protein content than the Solgar.
I got LAWhey: http://www.lamuscle.com/docs/products/selector.php?product=whey2kg
I bought it for my boyfriend too as he's started training in the gym! I also got an amino acid powder to go with the protein shake as that's supposed to help facilitate cell growth. As you say, it's worth a go!

Wishing you lots of luck.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Pam thank you  

Well 1st stimms out of the way........ man I seem to have side effects comingout of the hills this time... Or is it so long ago that I can remember what it was like?? (was only Oct) anyway I suppose it must be a good sign if nothing else that its working!!

Hi Ann and Welcome, we were all new once so just jump on in and join us....... I am a bit of a fraud as I am not having the Natural as you can probably tell, but I am still using the same clinic and we all love each other on here, we join and we stay   

I hope everyone is doing ok where ever they are 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

Lou im training to become a psychologist. welcome Ann, there is a list of all the abreviations on the homepage. i found it quite useful when i joined. Fidget glad to hear things are going ok for you. Chelley cant remeber if your in the county right now but i hope the 2ww is going ok. 

hope the rest of you are doing well

Lucy


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Ann - welcome to the thread, I am using the create health clinic that Lou mentioned, as far as I could find out, there are only a couple of clinics that do natural cycle IVF and the girls on this thread recommend Geeta so highly that I decided to go there and I agree with them, she is great.

Debs -hurray you got the chance to start your cycle, that's great news, sorry to hear about the side effects hope it's not driving you too mad.

Lou and Luc - I am impressed you are both studying so hard whilst going through all this, I think it's a good idea, too much dwelling on the situation can drive you mad.      For both of you this time girls.

Lee - Hope you are feeling better, must be lovely to be going to anti natal classes, makes you realise that it's real and you get the chance to meet others in the same situation, well nearly, you have been through a lot more to get where you are, so enjoy every second darling.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all having a lovely bank holiday.

Nothing much to report from me, in fact nothing at all, I have no signs whatsoever and today we even went through our finances again to see if we can afford another cycle in June, I am so convinced it hasn't worked and AF is on her way.  Our garden makeover may have to wait till next year. I have to admit to feeling fed-up of being so broke now.  Sorry, didn't want to end my note on a downer, I actually just wanted to put our thread back on page 1.  

Enjoy the rest of the weekend girls.

Love
Michelle


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello!

Debs - sorry to hear you've got s/e from stimming, love. Hope it's bearable and you can still see that bright light at the end of the tunnel. When are you next in for scans?

Luc - That sounds really interesting. I've taken the decision to sign off my exams in May. See below. 

Michelle - try to stay positive honey. I know it's hard. Loads of women never get any symptoms. Remember this can work. But it's really good to have a plan B to work towards. I'm always doing this. Keeps me going.

I had a bit of a shock a few days ago. Our place is a 2 floors maisonette above commercial premises on the ground floor. We've have long running battles with the restaurant over their unauthorised extension and patio area. Now they've applied to extend further and to box in our entrance to a tiny 1m wide. Faced with fighting this over the next 20 days and starting DR next week. I decided to sign myself off my exams until the August resits. Feel so relieved having taken this decision.

Hope you all enjoying the weekend girls. Sun is out here in east london.

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lou poor you having to go through all that what a nightmare!!!!!

I have my first scan since starting this afternoon so will be back with more info later  

Chelley babe stay positive       its not over yet hun

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

Lou glad you made that decision. i kind of did a simliar thing, in that my supervisor is putting loads of pressure on me to make deadlines so she can check my work b4 the real deadline. so im sposed to meet a deadline tommoro. i havent done the work as i know its not a real deadline. im gonna say to her these deadlines arent helping as the real deadline isnt till july so gonna say id rather work towards that and not have her check my work early as its really stressing me out.

debs, good luck for tommorrow,

chelley am still   keeping my finger crossed for yo. when is your test date?

i had ET on saturday. 2 embies survived the thaw. they were both 7 cell and didnt lose any cells in the thaw which is good. the transfer went well. so am on 2ww test date is the 11th may. please please plese let it work. oh i so hope it works this time. dont know why but i feel like it is more likely to cos im i natrual cycle than the last icsi when i was up to my eyeball in drugs. 

take care all

Lucy


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Just popped back in to see how my natural girls are doing.

Lucy - good luck for the 2ww. Sounds like you made a good decision too.    

Debs - looking forward to hearing good news from you.    

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry didnt get back on last night, had to host chat and a hunred and one other things    

Anyway my scan......... Seems I have a few large follies 3 @ 14mm   already and some others @11mm I have to go back Friday mornign for my E2 and then in the afternoon for my scan, but Geeta thinks Monday for EC............ We had a discussion about gestone V's Cyclogest and I am to make up my mind what I want... but if I want to go the gestone route, they want me to go in everyday for the jabs there  :- so unless I can find a nurse nr me to do it , i dont know what I am going to do... any suggestions girls??

I hope your all doing ok??

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Debs - that's great news about your follies! Come on team! I'm sorry, I don't know how to advise on the gestone jabs. Can your GP help? Sending you lots of follie growing vibes.

Lovely sunny day here in London. I'm getting excited about starting. I've realised I should start on the 4th as that's my day 19 rather than the 5th. 

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhh Lou thats fab hunni.... way to go for Thursday    

I dont know, I might have to cal them, but I really dont fancy trawling up to Raynes Park or Harley street every day for jabs   the other alternative is to have normal Botty bombs plus HCG support jabs as well   I am just soooooo scared I will bleed early again I just dont know what to do...................


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi everyone.

Debs - Wow great follies.    I would ask your GP if they can do the injections for you, my practice has a blood clinic everyday where a nurse comes and takes blood, so I am sure that she would do an injection for me.  I would definitely ask, although they can probably only do it Monday - Friday, but at least that's 5 of the days covered.  

Lou - Good decision on the exams I think, what a nerve those guys have, fight them all the way, but don't stress it too much,  remember don't get mad get even.    Only a few days to start the next cycle, good luck, fingers crossed.

Luc - Good for you on telling your boss where your boundaries are, I am always doing things I shouldn't and being mad that I am doing them, but never actually saying it.  I believe it's a bit of a woman thing to do, but my previous boss who is a woman, gave me good advice, in that  if you tackle a situation head on and as early as possible then you can normally remain more rational and less emotional about it, so making the other person more likely to agree with you and see your side of things.  I have to admit to still not being great at saying no, but I am getting there.   Good luck.

Ok, my news is that I still don't have any.  I had accupuncture today which helped a lot with the stress, but still have AF type cramping and as my cycle is usually 30-32 days and today is day31 I would say I am bang on time for my AF.    Oh well at least if it comes today, then I will save on the cost of travelling down tomorrow for the blood test.  

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Anyone happen to be at the clinic in town on Friday??


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Debs - When I was on gestone last time, dh did the jabs    

Michelle


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Lorri, I think we are going to push to do them at home... I really am not happy to be trawling through London on my 2ww... Sorry for those of you who live there  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just dropping in to see how you all are.

Chelly - best of luck for testing. I hope you report a very very BFP on here soon  

Debs - delighted to see you are on your way. Definitely push to do the Gestone at home. It's not as big a deal as it looks (well as the needle looks!) Treking up and down to London every day during your 2WW is much worse. I actually did them myself - DH did first couple, but I preferred doing them myself. Here's a little follie dance for you    

Lou - enjoy the count down to starting

Lucy - hope you are not going round the twist on the 2WW. Just over a week till test date.

Lee - sorry to hear about your food poisoning episode. Hopefully you have recovered well and are continuing to bloom  

No news from me ......

Holly


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi lovely ladies
sorry i have been so absent of late - 2 holidays in the last month - which better mean my fsh is a lot lower from all that relaxing, or else!  

Well it has been lovely catching up on all your news - 
Michelle - I hope and pray that your cramping is implantation bleeding - sending lots of     your way!

Lou sorry to hear of your bfn - but hope that this tx with barts is going to be all ++++ve news for you - I shall be in there tomorrow seeing one of the lovely counsellors. Have considered going there for IUI actually - but am useless at making decisions, so still not decided!

Lee - great to hear things are going so well - hope the same thing applies for Emma too

Debs- phew! glad to hear your stimming started - stress or what?! hope this is smooth running for you.

Holly -hiya! have u been to spain yet?

Wishingstar - hi - we've caught one another on the multi tx icsi thread.

Hi Lorri - yep - we definitely are following each other around - i hope everything is good with you

Luc - great news on your fet - hope that a BFP is winging it's way to you soon! 

No news for me, but may go for fsh tests in the next couple of days. still havent heard from urologist about steroids for husband so may just go with mr t and be done with it - who knows?!!!!
love to everyone
Amanda xx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Girls,

It's another BFN for me again.    Feel pretty rubbish but at least I am not quite as bad as last time.  I think we might have one last try (if Geeta will let us) and then that will be it for us unless we go down the doner route.  This month I have lots of travel for work so I will have a month off and then we might try again in June.

I am miserable at the moment, but I will pick myself up, especially when the flippin stupid AF eventually arrives.  How mean is it that we have to cope with this crap whilst under the influence of PMS?    Yesterday I nearly screamed at a stupid women in the supermarket who kept us waiting ages for a loaf of bread.    But I didn't.    Thank God actually because shouting is always closely followed by crying for me and that would have been really embarassing wouldn't it?  

I don't want to end this on a low so just to let you know that I have lost 16 pounds in weight this year so far and yes it's slow progress but as I keep having to have a couple of weeks off the gym for 2wws then it's not bad and I am only 8 pounds off my normal weight range.  Hurray.  I will have a big push this month to see if I can make it before I cycle again.

Hope you are all ok and will forgive my lack of personals.

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwww chelley babe    I was so sure we would start to get lots of   now we have had our first, soooo sooooo sorry sweetie 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

chelley, 

Im so so sorry hun. i was really hoping for you. 

welldone with the weight loss i am impressed. my weight is just going up and up. 

sending you a   . try to take care, i will be thinking of you. 

Lucy


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Chelly - I'm so sorry hon. I really hopef this would work out for you. Well done you on the weight loss. Big hugs honey.

Lou
x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

HI Girls,

Well I can't believe we slipped to page 3!    

Thanks so much for all the kind messages, it really means a lot honestly, as I know you all completely understand what I am going through.  I am so grateful to have found this site, it allows me somewhere to vent my frustration and to find others who completely empathise with me.
So thanks again girls.    I am feeling much better after the AF finally  showed up on Friday (Day 34), so am able to get through the day again without crying.  

I have an appointment this afternoon with Care in Nottingham.  I know that I am mad and that they probably won't be able to do anything else that the other clinics haven't but as we were on the waiting list for ages and it's finally come through then we thought why not.  Even if it is another £140 to speak to another consultant.  I think I might be getting desparate, but I have to know we tried everything and asked everyone.  

Do any of you know what happens with Create Health now?  I haven't heard from them at all, I got my result from the London Fertility Clinic and thought that Create Health would call as well but they haven't.  Should I call them for a follow up?

I have also got the information today for the donor treatment in Spain. (I realised that I actually spelt that doner last time, like the kebab! ) I kind of blow hot and cold on this option at the moment, but I thought I would get the info.  It's not as expensive as I thought it would be, so at least we might be able to save up for this if we decide this is what we want.

Debs - How is the cycling going?  did you manage to sort out the injections.

Mands - when do you test again for your FSH?  I hope this is the lowest one yet and you get to cycle soon darling.

Holly - Thanks for the message love, hope you are ok, still no decision on what you will do next?

Lucy - How is the 2WW going?  Hope you are taking it easy and those little embies are gowing and dividing nicely.              I have everything crossed for you love.  Good luck for Thursday I will be thinking of you.  

Lou - So have you started the stimming now, I think you should have started last week.  Hope it's going ok and this is going to be the cycle for you love.

I am sure I have forgotten people, so sorry for that, but I really hope everyone is doing ok.

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Michelle - I'm so sorry this wasn't the one for you again. It's so damn hard. I think it's a good idea to  work on your next plan. That always keeps me going. As for donor option, I have friends that have gone the donor route in Kiev and also Moscow. They're also very good clinics and I think cheaper than spain. There is an abroadies thread on the site and also a yahoo abroadies group. Big hugs.

I haven't started stimming yet. I'll be downregging until the 23rd of May which is a total of 3.5 weeks. Seems a long time to me, but then I'm impatient. Not felt any different during DR. In fact I think I feel more positive. Weird, huh?

How are the rest og you natural girls getting along?

Lou


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

hey Girlies

Just back from my EC have a total of 8 eggs this time so will know more tomorrow what happens.........

Chelley call create hun, LFC may not have passed yr result on hunni 

Lou not long now for you then sweetie  

off to lie down now 

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

debs fantastic. glad to hear it going ok. 

chelley i know how you feel hun im exactly like you desperately making appts here there and everywhere. im so sorry it did nt work for you this time. i didnt notice you wrote doner (kebab)  . 

Lou glad to hear you feeling ok on the stimming. dont blame you for being inpatient im the same. 

i think my 2ww is all over im only cd25 but am having red spotting now am sure af will be here by the end of the day. did a hpt and was negative. i called the clinic to organise next cycle will dreg day 21. have also booked dh appt for sperm dna fragmentaion test and me an appt to have sme immune testing. its the only way i can cope. we thought we had male factor but now ive had 4 perfectly good embies put in me and no pg am starting to think maybe theres something wrong with me too. ive had all the standard tests so think maybe i need the immune ones. 

hi to everyone else. 

take care Lucy


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Fantastic news Debs, well done. Now have a good rest!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Lucy - I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN, honey. I think having that plan B ahead of you is a good way of coping. Hope you get some answers. 

Lou
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Debs - 8 eggies! Wowee! Have a well earned rest. Sending you lots of growing and dividing vibes.

Hi to everyone else. Hope we can keep our little thread up on the first page so more ladies get to hear about low stim options.

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

well the clock is ticking and am getting sooooooooooo nervous   am going to try and not phone at 12 on the dot to find out how they are doing but......... its going to be hard.................

Thanks for all your well wishes and positive vibes girls  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls

Chelley - really pleased to hear u sounding more like your normal upbeat self. How did your appointment with care go? I havent once had a follow up call from create - I just put it down to them being busy and that they know you'll call if u want more tx or ur pg.

Lucy - sorry to hear that u think AF is on her way. But I had noticed some of the other threads u have been on and questions u have been asking and think u r really making some positive inroads. I hope u find some answers to put you in the right direction. I had immune testing at argc - i have high NK cells (to add to my list of things wrong!)

Holly - am I mixing u up with Miss Minerva (Jules) who is going to spain? are you considering it too? I always think of you Jules and Tyler together, as I remember you all cycled together last year.

Debs - well done! 8 eggs - fantastic news - I hope this one is THE one for you. Obviously your hols helped you relax and did the job - will be praying for 100% fert rate for you    

Lou- hello there! Down regging for 3.5 weeks - yuk! my heart goes out to you. who are you tx'ng with?

Hi Lorri - hope u r well xx

Lee - hope everything is still going fabulously. Please post regularly with your news - if only so we can gaze upon your lovely dress!    (it really is fab!)


my fsh tests were nhs - so goodness knows how long i will wait for those. I am deciding now if to phone argc and go for a hysteroscopy again, or to just try one more semi stimmed IUI cycle with create (whilst dh has steroids) or try Barts for that. But unsure whether any cycle other than argc is worth it - as I have the immune issues. OOOOOOOhhhh toooooo many things to think about  

love and luck to everyone 

Amanda xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

me again

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh    

6 out of the 8 fetilised WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO

ET is set for Thursday, not sure of the time yet I have to call the nurses tomorrow

<bouncing> all over the place now, well as well as I can with a sore tum 

I hope you get some answeres soon Mands hun 

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Woo-hoo! Debs!     http://www.onlineturf.com


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lou are you telling me to plant seeds or something   



londonlou said:


> Woo-hoo! Debs!     http://www.onlineturf.com


Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

oops! I'm buying turf! Must have got copied into the post.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

LOl Lou thats ok, I thought that must have been it  

Ohhhhhhhhh I have just had a call from Geeta........  she wants to try and take my embies to Blasts........... last time they tried to do this we lost 5 of our precious embies out of 9 (2 they had put back and 2 they froze on day 3) am now back to pacing the floor on whats going to happen...................

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Debs - aaaaand breathe! Blimey you must be frantic. Crossing everything for you.

Lou
x


----------



## Nara (May 2, 2006)

Hi all  

I am so glad that i found this thread cause i am thinking seriously of the natural cycle IVF after alot and alot of failure i had with IVF/ICSI before (11 failed ICSI due to azoospermia)....We can only get some sperms from TESE to use them for fertilization and only once i got chemical pregnancy.... 

Anyone knows what are the names of hospitals that do Natural IVF cycle in UK (i am not living in UK)

I heard of KING'S COLLEGE HOSPITAL doing natural ivf so what do you think about it?

I can't have more stimulation and disappointment save the HUGE costs of ICSI...I think it's pretty enough for me but i still want a baby badly.......Any help would be so much appreciated


I am 30 years old


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Debs - Wow, fantastic news darling.  Wow taking them to blast too, they must be really good quality.  I have everything crossed for you, I am so praying this is your time.      Oh it's so exciting, and nerve racking too, try and stay calm we are all sending positive vibes for you.

Lou - God that post with the turf on really made me laugh, that's just the kind of thing I would do.  Mind you quite useful too as we also need to buy some turf, so I might check them out later.    Good luck with the DR love, 3.5 weeks sounds like a long time to me too, try and keep busy to make the time go a little quicker.

Amanda - Right there with you on the too many things to think about front.  It all feels like such major decisions too doesn't it?  I am so confused as to what to do right now.  I hope it doesn't take too long to get your fsh results back, I normally have mine done by my GP and they take about 3-5 days, so try giving them a ring.

Lucy - How are things going?  I am really hoping that it wasn't the old AF on her way.  I am thinking of you darling, take care of yourself.   

My update is, I have called create and they can't fit me in for a follow up until 6th June, which means that AF will have arrived by then so we can't cycle until July at the very earliest, even if they say we can.  Saw Care and they want me to take the pill for a month before we cycle there, (how weird will that be taking the pill, kind of goes against everything my body is trying to do)  Any way that would mean also the earliest that we could start with them would also be July, so as we can hardly take the pill and try a natural cycle we have to choost one or the other. 

I am going to just ask for you opinions now as I know none of us really know, but do you think the success rates of some clinics against others are down to the different protocols they all use, or do you think that the embryologist lab facilities are more of a factor.  Because CARE have good success rates according to the HFEA and so do ARGC, although ARGC have a strict FSH limit that could account for their higher figures of success.

Just wondered what you though, as I value your opinions more highly that some of the cr*p I read on the internet, at least you all do know what you are talking about.  

Love and hugs to everyone today as I am feeling very very low and in need of some cheering up, so come on Debs, cheer me up with your BFP, we need another one on this thread.  

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Nara,

Welcome to the thread, the clinic that most girls on this thread are using for Natural cycle ivf is called Create Health and they have 2 clinics, 1 in Harley Street and another in Raynes Park in wimbledon. I don't know where you live, but I am in Birmingham and the drive is not too bad. The consultant is called Geeta and she is lovely.
Check out their website at.
http://www.stgeorgeshouseclinic.org.uk/services.php

It sounds like you have had a really bad time and so I really hope this is the answer you are looking for.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Well to be honest I dont know if its that they are good enough, she just likes it if you jave over 5 to take them to Blasts, Have my appointment booked for ET tomorrow at 12 I can always cancel it if need be after speaking to the Embryologist (sp) in the morning to see how they are doing...............

Chelley sorry your having a dilema with your cycles hunni   In my honest opinion, you have to take success rates with a pinch of salt............ a lot of clinics do cherry pick their clients...... ie low FSH, no known problems etc etc best way to do it, is to visit the clinics and then see if you can get some opinions from girls who use those clinics....... 

Good luck sweetie
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

fantastic news debs.

I know what you mean about the taking it to blastocyst stage, it is very nerve racking. 

Sending your embies lots of dividing and positive vibes.


By the way, I have my nuchal scan on tuesday, will let you know what happens.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Leex


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhh Lee thats fab hunni good luck sweetie


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Lee - Good luck with the scan, I'm sure all will be fine and you might even be able to relax for ewwwww 5 minutes afterwards.  

Debs - Good luck for tomorrow, that call is so hard to make isn't it?  You wait and wait and then finally when the time comes I find it hard to pick up the phone.  Will have my fingers, toes and anything else I can manage crossed for you darling.     

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just to let you know 2 three day embies one 6 cell with some fragmentation and one 7 cell perfect A1 embie 

now on bed rest for a couple of days

Hope your all doing ok??

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Great news, Debs. Hope you can enjoy the rest. I know you'll be worrying all the same. Hope those lovely embies getting settled in for the next 9 months.

Lou
x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

everything crossed for you fidgie hunni  
        

pam xx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Just popped in to wish Debs all the very best for your 2WW. I have everything crossed for you hun  .

Did you go for the botty bullets again this time or have you chosen the botty stabber


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Girls 


 for all yr well wishes  

I have the stabbers Holly    much to the docs disgust really, they all tried to talk me out of them   heaven knows why, cos actually they arent that bad!! apart from the tummy pains and wind they give you  

Hope everyones ok??

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

evening all

Welcome Nara - hope this thread helps a lot. It has to be said Natural IVF or ICSI is so much nicer than all the drugs!  

CHelley - how is the decision making going? I was wondering do u actually need a follow up with Create? Can u not just go for it again when your af starts - and get a sneaky one in before your appointment with Care?

Debs- fab news on your lovely big embies - I hope that your perfect home for them is going to be nuturing them for the next 9 months x

Hello to everyone else - I hope everyone has a lovely relaxing weekend ahead of them

Ooooh  I almost forgot - my fsh was 7 this month! Lowest it has been for ages - yipeee! It seems a dreadful waste not to take advantage of that this month - but quite glad for another month free of stress  

Nighty night
Amanda xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Mands - fantastic result on the FSH!   

Debs - how you doing babes? Can we distract you on the 2ww?

Holly -    How you doing, hon?

Chelly - I'd heard that ARGC have now relaxed their FSH rules with new research. Holly? do you know more about this?

Lucy - how you doing? 

Nara - welcome to the natural girls. Welcome on board.

AF turned up yesterday. It seem ages more DR yet until baseline scan on 23rd. My nose might fall off.

have good weekend.

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Well girls, 

Booked my beta today only 7 days to go  am off to scare myself silly reading peoples 2WW diaries and compare symptons and twinges    

Dont quite know whats going on, one minute really positive and the next negative.... up and down like the proverbial see saw...........

Hope your all doing ok?

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Debs - Ohhh, I am so hoping this is your turn darling, It seems like you had fantastic embies put back, is this the best so far?  7 days probably seems like a lifetime, but don't get too stressed by others 2ww diaries, remember that everyone is different.     Did you have a choice on the injections of the bullets this time then?  Do you think the injections are better?  Maybe I should try them next time?  

Mands - wow great FSH level, I know what you mean about another month off though, it's hard to cycle and it's frustrating not to be doing anything too, but at the same time it's nice to have a month not worrying about whether AF will show up or not.  I don't know if I need to wait for an appointment, maybe I should call them again, although that will mean that I will want to do a cycle at both and we are already pretty broke, I will speak to DP when I get home and see what he thinks.  

Lou - Poor you with all that sniffing, only a week to go. I haven't heard that the ARGC have relaxed their rules on the FSH levels, I think it's still pretty much an indicator for them.

Holly - Hi, how things going?

Lucy - Hi darling hope you are ok.  

Lee - Have you had the scan yet?  Let us know how it went.

Nara - Any decisions on natural cycle or not?

Ok, enough from me as I am really tired now and must go to sleep, I will check in on you all later.

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls

Michelle- I am not surprised you were tired - you posted at 3am! I wouldn't be even able to form a sentance at that time in the morning!  

I hope u r enjoying your non-tx month - put your feet up and enjoy! 

Lou - is your nose still in tact? Your poor thing - I am so glad I am on a short protocol, I dont miss sniffing one bit (bet you're not remotely surprised by that! )

Debs - keep positive hun. We are all willing this to be your time for a lovely BFP. Sending you lots of      Remember you have great embies on board - and they are multiplying healthily as we speak (electronically!)

Lucy - where are you? hope u r ok - not seen u on the threads for a wee while

Lee - can u remind me - did you get your positive with Create? Or somewhere else?

hello and best wishes to everyone I have not personally mentioned - hope all is well.
Amanda xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Girls

i am trying to stay   but have back ache from hell today.....

Chelley what on earth where you doing up so late   I demanded to have the jabs   or what, but only because I bled so early on the cyclogest last time, I dont think they agree with me.... the jabs (despite all the horror stories) arent that bad at all!! Be warned Geeta (and a lot of other cons) doesnt like them so if you want them you generally have to have a good argument for them and be prepared to fight  

Mands

I hope yr doing ok hunni? I cant remember where yr at at the moment??

Lou poor you having to D/R (   for Mands I do short too isnt it fab ) Hope its going ok for you tho hunni

Mands... Lee was indeed a Creat IVF PG, dont you remember the whooo hahhh about EC  poor Lee........... Lee let us know how yr getting on darling you are my inspiration!!!!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok??

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
*starting to go 2WW mad   *


----------



## wishingstar (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi girls, finally I've found my way back here!!! Well I did confess to being a 'web site visiting virgin'. After I posted on here I couldn't find my way back and its been so frustrating.

Thank you, belatedly, for your warm welcome.

I've got my consultation at Create booked for the 1st June in St Georges House. Have been trying to get through to them to ask what I need to bring along but unfortunately the phone is always busy. Can anyone remember what they took along to their first appointment?

Its been interesting reading your previous postings....some fantastic...some sad...but all inspirational to someone like me who had just stuck her head in an IT blackhole and was trying to find all the answers to all the questions on her own.

Thinking of you all and hoping to be reading more of the 'fantastic' bits.
Annxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

well you all thought that I was such a night owl staying up late. but I have to confess.  Actually I am working in the US this week and so I am 5 hours behind you and although my post said 3am it was actually 10pm here and that is the latest night I have managed so far.    What a party girl huh?  I haven't made dinner once yet.   Such a light weight, I am rubbish at coping with the time difference, I need my sleep.  

Ann - Welcome back and sorry love, I should have posted the link on the other thread where our paths crossed.  For the consultation you should just take any history with you of any previous treatments and the results of those.  Any current blood test, such as HIV and Hep B and Hep C.  Otherwise I think that's it.  Good luck, you will love Geeta she is very easy to talk to.  In fact I don't know why there arn't more Women Consultants in this business.

Debs - Hang in there darling, I know it's hard, but try and stay positive love.  

Mands - Trying to enjoy the month off but work is pretty busy so not much rest although working is sometimes a good way to distract my mind enough to make me forget all this IF stuff.

Ok, I have had a really crappy morning, hence the reason that I am in my hotel room at the moment pretending to do some urgent email and not at work in the conference.  I was having breakfast with a colleague this morning and my mobile rang and it was the doctor from CARE, he said that he was sorry that he hadn't sent the letter for my doctor that he had promised but that he had had a meeting with the other consultants to discuss all the cases they had and my case came up.  They have now decided that with my previous history and my age that they will not be able to offer me any treatment with my own eggs, only with a donor. 

I was devastated, how could he ring and tell me that over the phone, he didn't ask me if I was at home, or he could have asked me to call him back when I was alone or something.  I can't tell you how I managed to even answer back or keep the conversation going and then get through my breakfast without my colleague knowing anything was wrong. I thought I was going to be physically sick.  It was awful.  So, now I have to accept that maybe this journey is over for us.    But I so wish that I was at home with DP.  This will be such a long week.  Expect that I might be posting a few more late night posts, to get me through, so please bear with me.  I feel kind of shell shocked to be honest!  Especially as we have had fertilised embryos and good quality ones at that, so I really thought that we might be able to give it another go.

Sorry for the long me post, but I am so gutted and really needed somewhere to vent before going back out into the pretend world that I live in the rest of the time. 

Michelle
x x x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Michelle - honey, I'm so sorry you're going through this so far away and without DP. I could really smack consultants like that for seemingly having an empathy bypass. What does Geeta think about your situation? Sending you big big hugs.

Love

Lou
x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Lou, I haven't spoken to Geeta since my BFN, I have called but they said the soonest follow up I could get would be June 6th.  I just feel like I want to ask some questions or scream, or something, I don't know.  

What I do know is that I have to go back to work in 30 minutes or so, so I have to pull myself together.    I suppose the single thing about this whole IF thing is that it is so totally out of our control and that there is absolutely nothing I can do about it.    I can't even have a bloody drink.  Mind you on second thoughts that would probably be a very bad idea, then I would definitely not be able to hold it together.    

I will be ok, I know that I am a master at pretending in front of others, sometimes I almost convince myself.  

Thanks for the hugs darling, I needed that.

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Chelley sweetie

 so sorry sweetheart poor you, what an awful thing that that consultant did to u!!! so damn insensitive!!!!

    

for you hunni, you know we are here for you

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Michelle - It's so frustrating when you have to wait to talk to someone. Can you speak to a counsellor before the available appt with Geeta? Maybe it would help. I know what you mean about pretending. I think I'm good at that too. Part of my self defense mechanism. But you know what? Everyone needs someone to lean on now and again. We're here for you. Sorry not able to be where you are in person.

Lou
x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks so much Debs and Lou, you are both so lovely.  I think that Lou's idea is fantastic, you should both fly out to Orlando immediately and keep me company.  I am sure that I could stay up late if I had you as company and I am also sure that we would find plenty to keep our minds off all this stuff.  

Thanks again girls, I am going in now, so wish me luck, I have my best acting face on now and will do the performance of my life.  Maybe I missed my true career!  

I love you girls.

Michelle
x x x


----------



## wishingstar (Apr 24, 2006)

Chelley what can I say. I can't imagine how you took that call and held yourself together. The first time I had treatment in London it entailed me staying in a hotel by myself for 3 weeks while DH earned the pennies at the other end of the country. I can still remember the calls I got telling me I wasn't responding etc, etc and feeling very 'on my own'. So PLEASE keep chatting to us. Why does everything about IF have to be so damn hard!!!!!

I don't know whether we will have to go down the donor route yet (it has been mentioned briefly....)but I did send away for some literature a while ago and coincidently whilst I was tyding my office this afternoon I found it still in the envelope. I think at the time I hadn't felt strong enough to read it. I did however open it this afternoon. What I read has made me stop and think. I'm obviously not jumping for joy but it didn't make me sad either. I think we all just need time to absorb the blows, collect ourselfs, take a deep breath and think. Remember WE are strong women who have determination, compassion understanding and guts! Qualities which come from experience and not necessarily from genes. What fantastic mothers we will make. (Its a good job for me that computer skills arn't genetic either but that's a different matter....!)

So hang on in there. Keep that mask in place...just hide behind it until you get over the shock. It's been my experience that alot of people in life 'pretend' or believe that their something that they're not. At least we know what we're pretending about. It's us that live in the real world of hard knocks, we know the heartaches, but we WILL also know joy unlike most people experience because we won't have taken anything for granted. Hope this doesn't sound too preachy. 

Annxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Chelly,

I can't believe what you've just been through. How insensitive. Has the guy no clue - what a complete and utter plonker. It really makes me cross. I hope you are managing to keep it together. You sound incredibly strong. Lou has a good point about maybe speaking to a counsellor. I am thinking along those lines myself at the moment. What you are going through is very difficult. You are grieving for your fertility - and at the same time being forced to make extremely difficult decisions and choices. Not something for the fainthearted. Keep posting and I know that all on the board will do their best to keep your spirits intact.

Debs - good to see you are hanging there and not finding the jabs too bad. I have to say that once you get over the shock of the needle    - they're OK.

I'm still in the land of indecision .........

Holly


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ann

I have to say that reading your post has made me  (in a good way but mightily   when at work ) and its all so true... 

Chelley babe..... I would be there in an instant if I could hunni, even if it was to pass you clean tissues and throw ya soggy ones in the bin  and I am sure we would find lots to do out there  

I am hanging in there but am now spotting   its only slight so am not screaming yet..... but its knocked my positivity I must say.............

Hugs Girls, we are wonder women for going through this every day 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Debs hun - keep positive   . I know you have had a previous bad experience - and probably a day 6 phobia. But the spotting could be good. Could be implantation bleeding.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

debs - like holly said. I know it's hard not to fear the worst. But it could also be a good sign. Much love, my dear. Hang in there, we're hanging in there for you. 

Holly - hello lovely. Always lovely to hear from you. 

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Holly

Fancy you remembering about my last cycle   your a star........ my brain is like a sieve and I cant remember what I did last week let alone what others are up to!!! Thank you hunni  

am  a lot calmer as it seems to have stopped and was so different to the last time, that I think this really was implantation spotting... (please dont let me have jinxed myself by saying that)     

I have a really good feeling about this.............. God i hope I am not wrong and dont have to eat my words later!!

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to hear you have turned into little miss positive Debs!! I'm sure it helps. It's good that it feels very different to last time. Here's hoping it's the one   

I remember your day 6 experience as I am a day 11 girl myself. It's gutting not to even make it to the end of the 2ww. But put those thoughts firmly out of your mind cause this time you will make it


----------



## wishingstar (Apr 24, 2006)

Debs you stay positive. I think its a good sign! Don't believe you'll be eating any words but I wish I could.... Sorry I made you feel sad! Was really trying to be positive as much for myself as for Chelley and having a philosophical moment. 

Chelley, hope you got through work ok. Stay strong. we are all thinking of you.

Ann


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ann

it wasnt sad  (besides the drugs arent helping on that front) it was just a beautiful post full of truths!!!! so dont be sorry!

as for being positive I reckon its just the emotional







i am on at the moment 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Debs - It implantation spotting I just know it.        Yes be positive, it helps it won't jinx it.  Oh God love I have everything crossed for you.

Ann - Your post made me cry buckets too, but in a good way, it was such a lovely post thank you so much darling.  

In fact all your posts were lovely and I am so lucky to have found not only this site, but this thread, you are all very supportive.  

I have to go again now, but I am coping and your posts have helped loads, so thanks you all so much.  Oh no I might cry again, now, best take some deep breaths as I have no time to redo my makeup.  

Love

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey sweetie,

Thats what we are here for  
now dont ruin yr makeup for goodness sake  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi debs - how to go till testing day? Sending you lots of positive vibes    

Had my nuchal scan on tuesday, everything was great. Baby was very active after being woken up. All the measurements were fine.

Was given a lovely pair of anti thromboelism stockings to wear throughout the rest of the pregnancy - oh joy! They are white so I look like a ballerina  

Best wishes to everyone else ttc.

Leexx


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi lovely girls

Debs - hang in there hun, I think it's about time you got some great news, you deserve some, so I am erring with the girls in that spotting early is a good sign. Sending you lots of best wishes and     for the rest of your 2ww and anxiously awaiting your bfp news with you ! xx

Lee, glad to hear that the scan was all hunky dorey. Your stockings sound very fetching   Bet u can't wait to wear those out in public - tee hee

Michelle- hello sweetie- oooooh I was so angry reading your post about that inconsiderate consultant, I am not surprised u wanted to be sick when hearing that kind of news, and not being able to say or ask anything. My heart bled for you. I do think u should call them back and explain how inconvenient that was, and that surely as u have good qual embies, that must make u a viable case for your own eggs. Why not make some enquiries at cornell and sher, whilst u r stateside? Look at the success Claudine has had and how much more they are prepared to try. Have u been following the dhea stuff on the icsi/ multicycles thread? maybe that might be of use to you too. I so identified with your acting comments, it's a pig isnt it - but as Ann said at least we know what we are covering up! Hope u r feeling more positive xxx

Holly - hello u! I follow u around i think - sometimes on argc and sometimes here. I cant believe the day you had this week - have u heard anything else about the blockage? (please tell me I am not confusing u with someone else!)
I think Lou and I go to the same counsellor - she is fab - seeing a fert counsellor has made an enormous difference to how I deal with it all - I really recommend it. The indecision is a killer in itself - time is of such importance in this journey, and making the right decision for us takes more time than we can afford. Ah the dilemma!

Ann - wise words indeed. I keep bumping into u on different threads too - sociable bunch arent we?! It's good that u have the donor option up your sleeve- I know it's something I need to consider too - but havent yet looked into it - I might brave the donor thread at some stage. 


Lou - hi honey - hope ur nose is still in tact and u r ok and feeling positive xxx


I think I ovulated yesterday (TMI) which means my day one is going to be when I am in Spain, so bang goes my chances of argc next month - or even knowing what my fsh will be. We might try IUI again, drug free, even the urologist suggested clomid. I dont want to be set back for an icsi cycle if clomid interferes with my fsh. I looked on the local council's site about adoption too yesterday - dh and I never seem to come to any proper decisions about direction for that, even though we both want to adopt - we had so hoped it would be after having a child of our own naturally first. We have a 2 hour drive to the inlaws tomorrow - so maybe we can make some decisions then (don't hold your breath though!)

I hope all of you lovely ladies are going to have a lovely, relaxing, well deserved rest this weekend. Sending you all best wishes and love

Amanda xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

OMG I got a very very very feint   cant quite believe it and reckon I must be seeing things it was sooooooooo feint gotta keep it together for my blood test tomorrow now......................

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Awwwww fidget i'm soooooooo pleased for ya hun fingers crossed for tomorrow  

pam xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Hunni, am poohing myself that we are imagining the line!!!!!!!!!

Hugs for tomorrow sweetie to you to!!!   

Lots of love and hugs
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Debs - woohoo! A line is a line is a line! Crossing eve4rything for you for tomorrow, babes.

Lou
x


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

just logged in to wish you good luck for tomorrow Debs - and see your fab news. Way to go girl .... a line is a line. Will be looking forward to hearing your lovely levels tomorrow. You did it!!!!!!


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

ooooooooohhhhh Yippeeeeee!

Well done Debs! Just popped in and was over the moon to see your message. I look forward to seeing your post today! Fantastic - can't wait to hear about your levels
much love
Amanda xx


----------



## wishingstar (Apr 24, 2006)

Good luck debs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

well its either tooo early or a chemical....... i have a beta reading of 10!!!!!! have to go back wednesday for another test


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

No No NO!   I'm not having it, I read through all the messages and I am over the moon and now you post that sad news.  Darling, I know you have been through so much already and I don't want to put false hope in here, but there are plenty of girls who post a low Beta and go on to have a beautiful baby.  I want you to try with all your might to stay positive for another day or so and have a retest.  It might just have been a little early.     

Have they asked you to retest?  and when?

     

Massive hugs for you love, hang in there.

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

My retest is wednesday, but am losing red blood now not just brown gunk......... think its all over really bar the shouting....... will keep you all posted though I promise


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I echo Michelle. Debs we're cheering you on from the back. So hoping your little one turns out like the other FFs I know who bleed and have babies at the end. 

Much love and thinking of you.

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank you girls your so lovely.........

will keep you all posted


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Debs - we're here for you honey. 

xx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Debs - I can't stop thinking about you, hope you are doing ok.  Don't move, get DH to bring you everything in bed, watch rubbish on TV and try and take your mind off it.  In fact if you take my advice you shouldn't even be posting on here.    Unless it's from a laptop in bed! Take care of yourself  

Michelle
x x x


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh Debs  . I know it's difficult not to, but don't give up yet. Stranger things have happened on these boards.

Have they upped your gestone at all?


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

oh Debs, I am sorry to hear u r so down - but I like everyone else, am praying that your levels are much, much higher on wednesday, and that your blood show is nothing to worry about. Keep your feet up right now!!!
best wishes 
Amanda xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

thank you for your kind words and support  

No more blood just back to brown gunk..... (TMI) god this really makes you tell people stuff you wouldnt normally  

They havent upped my gestone   just told to carry on and wait and see....... bless Lizzie was so sweet, ' we are praying for you'.... 

at this moment in time I AM still pg....... even my pee sticks still tell me that   although I find it weird that they have picked up a level of 10   ......

I hope you girls are all doing ok amidst my drama??

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

morning girls

Debs, I have to confess that yesterday when u posted that ur levels were 10 - I wondered how on earth your pee stick picked that up  - as a rule the shop bought ones are usually a minimum count of 100. I hope they just put a decimal point in the wrong place on your blood results  

The fact your pee sticks are still picking a positive is very very good news - stay rested xxxx
Thinking of you
Amanda xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Fidget, i've got everything crossed for you hunni 

pam xx


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Thinking of you Debs. 

Lee


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Debs - Still thinking of ya, hope you are ok darling.    The indicator on the pee stick has to mean something, if it was bad news I wouldn't think you would still get a reading, so hang in there love, there is still hope yet.   

Michelle
x x x


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Debs - just wanted to wish you the very best of luck for your test in the morning.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhh what can I say but a huge big  to all of you  

I will let you know how I get on!! still getting +ve sticks soooooooo  its all ok!!!!

      

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Debs, thinking of you today hun, everything crossed this is it for you 

pam xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok

Levels have increased to 29.......... more bloods to be taken by the vampires Friday but if I have any pain or bleeding to go straight to A&E   cos it could be ectopic

Thank you so much girls for all your support

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Oh Debs, another wait. I remember it well. I am so glad that it has increased, sending you loads of positive vibes, and hoping that it's all going to be ok.

The couple of days between tests is a really hard wait, but hang in there, and keep thinking positively.

Loads a luv

Lee


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

It's going in the right direction Debs. The wait between tests must be agonising. Thinking of you.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh, not more suspense! Debs I really feel for you. This is so hard, although so glad it's going in the right direction. 

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

yer talk about torture!!!!!!!!!

hey ho, just have to keep positive that all is ok!!!!!!!!

Lee, I know exactly what ya went through hunni, its soooooo tough 

   

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Had my baseline scan yesterday. All well and started stimms last night. I was a bit upset yesterday after failing to get hosp to address my fears about my lining history. I'm worried that day 9 scan would be too late to address a problem at that stage. I'll maybe go for a scan myself privately, but might be hard as it's bank holiday monday. seeing as I've been DR for 21 days, it's a bit of a downer that I couldn't scheduled better not to have day 7 on bank holiday monday. Oh well.


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Debs - So glad it's going in the right direction hun, so try and keep positive, we are all routing for you darling.  I can't imagine the suspense it must be killing you, but still on the positive side your levels more than doubled in 48 hours, so that's great, it might just have been a little late to implant, so therefore giving you a low reading as it was too early.     Stay strong.   And keep those feet up, you'll never have a better excuse to be waited on hand and foot.  

Lou - Sorry about the hospital love, it's so frustrating isn't it when they don't seem to take us seriously, especially as most of us have loads of information and we know our own bodies better than anyone.  And isn't it amaing that no matter what we do the important dates always seem to fall on a weekend or holiday.    It's enough to make ya crazy. Try and stay positive and check around for a clinic who might do the scan for you earlier.  I assume you're based in London (Doh! LondonLou kind of a giveaway), so you could try the london fertility centre who Geeta uses for the EC's because they are open all the time and were lovely to us when we went there.  Good luck and let's hope that it won't be a problem anyway. 

I wanted to thank all of you again for supporting me last week whilst I was away, it really was a life saver to be able to vent during breaks from my other life.

I am slowly recovering from my run in with CARE and I don't think I mentioned it but when I got home at the weekend they had sent us an invoice for £400 (non-refundable) to be put on the egg donor waiting list.  We hadn't even time to discuss it between us.  Anyway, the positive note, as I do normally like to stay that way, is that I called them today and they have agreed that we can have some free councilling, so I have booked us in for next Friday.  However I haven't told DP yet, he hates all this talking to strangers and sharing feelings in the open and stuff, so I think he will start worrying as soon as I tell him.  I'll break it gently to him tonight  

Oh, yes and in typical stick my head in the sand style I have started taking DHEA and wheatgrass.  I figure that I'm now in the last chance saloon and if I must drink here then I may as well make a session of it.  I think in total now I am taking around 40 tablets a day for supplements,   although 21 of those are the wheatgrass and to be honest I am only managing 14 of those most days.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.
Michelle
x x x


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Debs     for tomorrows blood test. Hope that HCG is still going in the right direction.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Holly............

     

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow, Debs!

I could kick myself today. I had thought that the sniffing was different and only just dawned in me that it wasn't as much in my nose and I might have finished the bottle. I counted up on my calendar and 60 sniffs finished on the 19th of May! oops. Well I had a scan on the 23rd and everything looked ok. Just hope I've not cocked it all up.

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

ohhh Lou,

have you called the clinic hunni?? make sure you call them and get some more!!

Am back from my blood test, Geeta was there so had a feel of my tum and said it felt ok, so she said she feels positive about it all....... told me to keep resting and all being well with my results will have a scan next week 

Hope everyone is doing ok??

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm sure Geeta could feel those positive vibes Debs     Do you mind me asking what brand of HPT you used. Think your situation is a very good test of that brand of HPT - you should get them to sponsor you to advertise it!!

Lou - think there is always more than the published sniffs in a bottle - so you've probably only just run out. Particularly if you felt is was a bit different today. But you better get some more  

Holly


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lol Holly,

Ok here goes............

I used....

Clearblue regular........ 1st weak +ve on Sunday 10 days post transfer
First response (afternoon) sun -ve
Clearblue regular, Sainsburies own brand and Fisrt response Monday 11 days post transfer all positive Sainsbury's own MUCH stronger than the others!!!
i then used Sainsbury's own over the next coupleof days... getting stronger all the time......

Today 15 days past transfer Clearblue digital came up 'PREGNANT' within 30 seconds    (would recommend you take piccies of this one though as it dissapears after an hour     )

All in all I would really really recommend Sainbury's own brand!!!!!!! and wouldnt ever use First response again as they have always been the weakest   

Hugs and       to all......
Debs
xxxxxxxxxx

Ps Geeta said.......... that pee sticks are a much better indicator than bloods for some reason!!!! so keep peeing girls


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

I love it ....... a very good piece of market research  

Very brave of you to use the Clear Blue Digital. The absence of a second line is always tragic - but that "not pregnant" message is like getting kicked in the stomach. Also, I've heard that your levels need to be pretty strong for it to come up "pregnant" - so looking good to me Debs.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Well to be honest I only used it this morning, cos I had done anothe ordinary Clear blue and it was still staying +ve so thought what the heck and the fact was having another blood test today thought it wont hurt to much if it doesnt come up....... (if any of that makes sense    )

Well I honestly would not recommend anything if it didnt work, and the sainsbury's ones have been amazing!!!!!! and soooooo much cheaper


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hello girls

Debs - I am so pleased that you are getting so many positives off your pee sticks - I am sending you lots of      too and am checking in regularly to check all is well.

Talking of pee sticks - I bought some DIRT cheap on line yesterday - and they were delivered today - how's that for service. The site was smilebaby.net - now I don't know how good this particulary brand is - but for 4 quid for 5 tests - that test at 25 hcg- sounded pretty good to me. I used one last night - (ever the bloomin' optimist) and probably way too early anyway - as am only on 8 dpo, but I also just wanted to see how much messing was involved (they are dip sticks not midstream - ie pee in a cup) and they are very clear. They may well be reviewed on an american site I found from someone else's recommendation - peeonastick.com - she reviews all sorts of tests. In addition I bought some ovulation tests- £13 for 10 - pretty good I think.

Lou - honey I am so thinking of you and your lining, I am pretty sure I am remembering correctly that u go for accupuncture, so I am sure they will do all they can. I am not sure if there is anything supplement wise u can take to help boost it - I read somewhere that pineapple juice helps with implanting - but double check and do a search on that. I am sure that the hot water foot baths helped me build my lining up when I was having IUI - but dont do it after et. Best of luck - we're all here with you xx

Chelley - hello - sure I have spoken to you on one thread or another in the last couple of days! we just play catch up

Holly - how are you? any developments or news after your tests?

Lee and Debs - I meant to ask previously - but are you both IVF girls or ICSI?

My latest conundrum (splng?) is what to do next (again!). spoke to urologist about dh's asa result and it appears we can try naturally for 3 months whilst he is on steroids - but then that doesnt take into account my natural killer cells issue. Is it worth us trying naturally? I dont want him to have to take them if my body is only ever going to reject an embie? Also, we were thinking of maybe doing one lowly stimmed IUI or IVF during that 3 months (the last one) just to maximise chances possibly, but then if that doesnt work, I will have to wait at LEAST 3 months for my hormones to get back to normal before I can go for ICSI with argc. I just dont know what to do for the best. AAAAAAAAAArgh!  any comments welcomed - as my brain just hurts with it all!

love and luck to you all (and sorry for the moaning minnie bit)
xxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

well girls.......... my levels have tripled again!!!! its now 75........ They are saying its looking positive and looking good........ have another blood test tuesday and scan on Friday     

ty so much girls for your positive vibes!!!

mands...... I was IVF hunni, cant say for Lee though sweetie

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Congratulations Debs. This is going to happen .... and what a story you will have to tell.

You'll be an inspiration to everyone out there with a low beta reading.

Have a good BH weekend and good luck for Tuesday's blood test - and of course the scan on Friday.


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Wow - Debs, fantastic news. Isn't it amazing that's two of us at create on this board who have started with a low positive.

Still sending you lots of     vibes.

Mands: I was IVF too.

Leex


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Debs - woooo-hooooo-bloody-woo!          Sorry for the (almosst swearing) but I'm so excited for you! This damn IF is a rollercoaster of a ride, but this IS going to have a happy ending. You're going to beat the rollercoster.

Mands - Thanks for thinking of me and my lining. I had to miss my acupuncture on Friday as I really had to finish getting my house ready for sale, plus I had to see another lawyer to help me with sorting out the restaurant below the flat where live. I can understand your confusion over what to do next. Not sure I'm the best to advise on this, but I know from the experience of the last 2 years, if there's one thing I would change I would stop myself from stalling and delaying my tx. But as I said, you have to do what's right for you, honey. Hugs. Oh, and no need to apologise, it's what we're hear for you!

Lee - how are you feeling? Glad to see your ticker flying across there.

Hi Holly, Lucy.

Me bit:
A nurse called on Friday evening to tell me to reduce my stimms from 300iu of Puregon to 225iu. If I was at the ARGC I'd be happy because I know it would be based on a blood test, but instead Barts just had a chat about what they'd prescribed me and decided to change it. I thought they were calling me to say they'd picked up the messages I;d left about the lining. But no. The nurse said it was too late to talk to a dr as they'd all left. I'm in for a blood test on Tues so will see what they say then. Must say, I'd rather be at a clinic that monitors a bit more. If I get rich then I'll go to a private clinic next. Sorry to be on a downer, I'm not really depressed about it. Just coming to realisation how much it all means to me. Other than that I've started to feel the odd twinge in my ovaries today. But mostly I'm not feeling any different on the drugs!

Hope you all having great weekend.

Love

Lou
x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls
thanks for your comments Lou - make sure u keep up lots of water and milk, do what u can for your ovaries, regardless of whether barts advise it or not - hope u get some good news this week

Thanks Lee and Debs - just wanted to check

Debs - fab news re your levels - I hope they are going up, up, up

love to all
Amanda xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Amanda, you're welcome, hon. About the milk, is that just to up the protein quote? I've been taking a protein shake everyday. Or is the milk for some other reason do you know?

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

well since my last post on Friday, saturday I started bleeding   finally dragged myself of to A&E and had mroe bloods done and booked into EPU tuesday, sent home, bloods came back as 150 on sat so seemed to be still going up, am still bleeding so have no idea what is going on..... trying to stay +ve but when your constantly bleeding its difficult........ I juys want to dive into a big bucket of wine and cry 


Lou sorry your feeling down hunni......... stay     sweetie.... I believe the milk is for protein etc, and you need to continue it whiles on the 2ww as well.

Hugs to all

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Debs - Your beta results are textbook. 75 to 150 in 24 hours .... as far as I am aware it should double every 48 hours. So it's shooting up in the right direction. I know it's very easy for me to say......and I know that if I was in your position I would be distraught, but loads of girls bleed - some lots and lots - and still go on to deliver healthy babies.

Good luck with your blood tests tomorrow. Has anyone tested your progesterone levels at all? I know that sometimes low progesterone levels can cause bleeding. Also .. are you on any blood thining drugs as it is sometimes common to bleed when on those.

Best of luck,

Holly


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Debs - the trip to the EPU sounds scary. But like Holly says those levels look good, hon. Doesn't make you worry less, I know. 

Lou
x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls
Lou I think it is just for protein - and hope that u get some good news on your next appointment - less drugs - how blissful!

Debs - I am so sorry to hear you are bleeding, but I am with the girls in that your levels are going up and that is such a good sign. Holly has made a great point re progesterone - I hope they keep on doubling xx

I meant to say - I have been monitoring my temps now for over a year - every month - and since I gave up work - they now curve quite nicely and are much more steady instead of yo-yo-ing up and down, I hope that means that it's all paying off! 
love to all x


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi 
Could someone give me some advise about natural Ivf  does this mean you do the same as ivf but no drugs only i have one blocked tube lost the right with ectopic pregnancy so i can only have ivf but i am a poor responder high FSH so i dont really get many eggs with the drugs been told probably need egg donation.

Anyone had BFP with Natural IVF.

thanks


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Girls, I know the cas dr took bloos for everything on sat, only gave me the HCG tho... she did say they all looked ok tho...   will find out more tomorrow I guess, this has been the longest weekend in history   
I will keep you all posted  

Hi Nikel,

You got it, No drugs or very little drugs and the rest is the same.... I dont know anyone personally here who has had successful natural cycle, but I do know they have had successes with it........ I odnt know if we havent had success with it, because we have had previous stimmed cycles?? I dont know and am just guessing really.... Good luck with what ever you decide hun

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi 
Thanks for your reply so natural IVF you dont need the tubes but IUI you do is this that right only you read about ladys having iui but not natural IVF is that because it is less successful
Do you know what your FSH levels have to be for Natural IVF mine are elevated

Thanks it is only if i cant i think it will be egg donation for me i dont response to drugs very well with normal ivf.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

hi nickel - I'm not sure what you mean by tubes   It's probably me that's a little slow because of my drugs! Natural IVF can be ideal for ladies with a high FSH as you're not aiming to use high stimms to produce multiple follies. The aim is to get the good egg or more (if you use light stimms). The lack of or low stimm use means you can do treatments back to back. Taken as a course or series of treatments the success rates pan out nicely and because there are less drugs the cost is also lower. I calculated that I would spend less on 4 tries of natural IVF than one drug fuelled one. And that I would be able to fit it into 3-4 months in total. Definitely something I'm thinking about if this NHS drug go doesn't work. The main clinic for Natural IVF is Create Health or St George's House. The consultant is Getta Nargund. Most of the ladies on here have seen her. We all seem to think she's lovely and a breath of fresh air. 

Debs - any news honey?

Me: I had my bloods done. Get the results at 4.30 today. Managed to speak to the consultant who reassured me that my lining issue would be taken care of. She also said I had poly cystic ovaries. That's a new one to me. Wonder what that means for me?   I'm back in for a day 9 scan tomorrow.

Lou
x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls

Debs - hope u got some good blood news today xx

Lou - nice that barts sound like they have it all under control - but what a mare to hear u also have pcos - I wonder if you are just cycstic this month - and not all? Surely your accupuncturist would have picked up on this - I think there are very distinctive eastern health signs for it?

Nickel - hi -I have high fsh and poor response to stimms too (there are a few of us on the icsi page, under a multiple cyclers thread) - I believe the egg has to travel down the tubes doesnt it? If that is the case, then I presume IUI will have to be bypassed, and straight onto ivf. Geeta is quite keen to do natural or very low stimmed and seems to be having a pretty good success of it. Are your tubes beyond unblocking (hope that isnt a very personal question)

love to one and all
Amanda xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

hiya,

Mands - thanks for your advice. I think I have PCO not PCOS, so definitely a difference. Not sure what yet. My bloods came back: 4000+ E2 and 22 FSH. They've reduced my stimms down to 150iu. I've no idea what these levels mean. Any feedback appreciated.

Lou
x


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi
Mands
I did have surgery on my fallopian tubes and i did conceive but sadley first i had a miscarage then i had a ectopic that was back in 2002 i lost the right tube with the ectopic pregnancy, i had a lap back in 2004 just to have a futher look at the left tube they said that it is blocked and swallon but they didnt say that if i had hydrosalpinx or not now i am worried if i have that as the fluid as it can flush out the embie and it can be toxic well thats what i have been reading lots on the Hydrosalpinx post about it.

Iam really confused at the moment iam not sure of anything at the moment my GP isnt much good with the high fsh and light periods i dont know if iam ovalating or not the doctor just said you have elevated fsh.

sorry to go on but at the min iam thinking do i go for natural ivf but will they treat me or do i go for egg donation i just dont want to keep going to see cons and getting know where my last visit to a private hos they just keeped testing me every month and saying hormones are not right.

I did have IVF some yrs ago before the tubal sugery and x2 BFN got 3 embies on the last one they said i was a poor responder and that was yrs ago back in 1998 so i would be a right poor one now as i now my periods have got less.

Do you know what the success rate is with natural IVF or of anyone that as had success with it

Thanks for your reply


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi Debs, any news? Have got everything crossed for you.

Lou: not sure what your bloods mean, I can't remember what mine went up to before EC. 

Am still being sick, but paranoid that bump is not growing and that it is just food consumption. The worry never stops!

Love to all.

Leex


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way ladies

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59271.0.html

Emilyxx


----------

